# Just for kicks...Bio form



## Arrow Tibbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Just for the heck of it, here's an edited version of a bio form I wrote a long time ago. Maybe you'll find it handy?
---

Name:
Age:
Sex:
Species:
Height:
Weight:

Appearance:
- Hair and fur:
- Markings:
- Eye color:
- Other features:
Behavior and Personality:

Skills:
Weaknesses:

Likes:
Dislikes:

History:

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style:
Picture:

Goal:
Profession:
Personal quote:
Theme song:
Birthdate:
Star sign:

Favorite food:
Favorite drink:
Favorite location:
Favorite weather:
Favorite color:

Least liked food:
Least liked drink:
Least liked location:
Least liked weather:

Favorite person:
Least liked person:
Friends:
Relations:
Enemies:
Significant other:
Orientation:


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 10, 2008)

Hmmm Cool! I might take some of this for later


----------



## FeralPup (Jul 10, 2008)

awesomes! :3
This will come in handy when i decide to make mine :3
eventually x3


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 10, 2008)

Very handy to make things nice and neat/orderly.


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 10, 2008)

Guess I'll have to edit mine later.


----------



## Merp (Jul 10, 2008)

this is great! thanx so much!


----------



## Fu (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm blates nicking bits of this that I haven't mentioned if you don't mind. :3


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 10, 2008)

Ooh! I like this; I will change my bio using this as a template; thanks a ton.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 10, 2008)

Ah, spiffy! I always forget things without some sort of template n.n


----------



## Jack (Jul 10, 2008)

I thought this was a description thread... Dang!
someone should make one.


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Jul 13, 2008)

You're welcome folks, hope you find it handy ^^


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm totally redoing my bio with this...


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Jul 27, 2008)

Bada-bump!


----------



## Risal Shikoba (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the bio forum ideas.
I'll be sure to use some of them


----------



## Entropy (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks, this is pretty handy! I'm filling it out now and saving it for later...


----------



## AuraTwilight (Aug 2, 2008)

Definitely used.


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hm...Since so many people are finding this useful, maybe it should be stickied?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Aug 13, 2008)

I went ahead and stickied this thread because people seemed to find it useful.


----------



## Damascus (Aug 27, 2008)

Name: Arterus
Age: 600
Sex: male
Species: Cyber/Genetically engineered wolf
Height: 8'
Weight: 250

Appearance: Wolf in space marine armor
- Hair and fur: Black with scarlet lines from nose to tail 
- Markings: Scar over left eye
- Eye color: Solid black with ruby red snake pupils
- Other features: N/A
Behavior and Personality: Silent/strong till either a. victory is held
b. intoxicated
c. Relaxed
Skills: Vast combat and tactical knowledge and vocal (singing)
Weaknesses: Medium temper and ADHD

Likes: My job, people, weapons
Dislikes: Stupid people and personal weaknesses

History:Too long

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio: N/A
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Goth when not in armor or uniform
Picture:

Goal: To bring peace to the galaxy
Profession: Marine
Personal quote:
Theme song: Beholder of justice by hatebreed/ Juggalo Family by Dark Lotus
Birthdate:  1408
Star sign: Leo

Favorite food: Steak
Favorite drink: Whiskey
Favorite location: The Pine Barrens
Favorite weather: Snow
Favorite color: Black

Least liked food: MREs
Least liked drink: Vodka
Least liked location: Work
Least liked weather: Hot and sunny

Favorite person: N/A
Least liked person: N/A
Friends: Looking for some
Relations: N/A
Enemies: Those who live for unneccessary chaos
Significant other: James and Juliet (spouses)
Orientation: Bisexual


----------



## SCW (Sep 2, 2008)

Name: Silva
Age: 25
Sex: male
Species: Arctic Wolf
Height: 8"4
Weight: Unknown

Appearance: A white wolf in army uniform
- Hair and fur: White
- Markings: Scars across his body and going down his left eye
- Eye color: blue (his left eye is glazed over)
- Other features: Robotic Right arm
Behavior and Personality: did speack him mind till his mate was killed, now he is a very quiet and shows no happyness but he always help people in need

Skills: Demolition specalist
Weaknesses: too caring, his regeneration power slows or stops when he is low on engery

Likes: Fishing, taveling, things that go BOOM, sleeping and eating
Dislikes: His twin brother, seeing friends hurt, being alone

History: That will give my story i am writing away ;p

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: baggie green camo trousers and a combat vest
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1503342/ (Before he lost his arm and left eye)

Goal: to end THE COMPANY
Profession: rogue exparment
Personal quote: Boom Boom
Theme song:Come With Me by Puff Daddy feat Jimmy Page
Birthdate:22 Aug 2297
Star sign: Leo

Favorite food: Any meat
Favorite drink: DP
Favorite location: dosn't have one
Favorite weather: rain
Favorite color: red

Least liked food: Veg
Least liked drink: Coke Cola
Least liked location: Lab
Least liked weather: windy

Favorite person: His mate Blaze
Least liked person: His brother Shadow
Friends: War pig, Punch and Judy (twins); WS, Snow Queen, and Double R
Relations: Shadow (Brother)
Enemies: Shadow and THE COMPANY
Significant other: Blaze
Orientation: straight


----------



## SuperMooki (Sep 10, 2008)

Name: Mooki
Age: 19
Sex: female
Species: wolf/dog mix
Height: 5'4"
Weight: 135 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: hair is black, but sometimes random colors like blue, purple, etc; fur is gray but not silver with white underbelly and a black streak down the back to the tip of the tail
- Markings: basic wolf/alaskan malamute type markings
- Eye color: emerald
- Other features: piercings in ears, lip, eyebrow, and navel
Behavior and Personality: Sweet, likes hugs, sometimes moody

Skills: um...  sandwich making?
Weaknesses: math

Likes: chinese food and dancing
Dislikes: math, bees, clowns, airplanes (and heights in general)

History:  Not much to write.  Born, went to school, blah blah blah...

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: pretty much punk/goth
Picture:  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1523943/
Sadly that's probably the best pic I have and it's all sketchy and lame T.T
Goal: to take over the world
Profession: none really...
Personal quote: When life gives you lemons, you clone those lemons and make super-lemons
Theme song: Closer by Nine Inch Nails
Birthdate:August 28
Star sign: Virgo (year of the Snake)

Favorite food: spicy chicken sammich from McD's
Favorite drink: vodka
Favorite location: warm sunny places
Favorite weather: just enough snow to make a snowangels (or snowbats if you've ever read Nemi)
Favorite color: black with small amounts of red or blue...  or purple

Least liked food: flan
Least liked drink: 7-up
Least liked location: math class
Least liked weather: tornadoes (Scary!)

Favorite person: Phillycat (mate)
Least liked person: horrible math professor
Friends: lots and lots
Relations: lots and lots
Enemies: not many
Significant other: Phillycat
Orientation: bisexual and proud of it


----------



## NalinOtter (Sep 13, 2008)

Name: Nalin
Age: 21
Sex: Male
Species: Otter
Height: 6â€™ 2"
Weight: 205

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Light sandy brown and light brown accept for on belly where it is white
- Markings: Big white patch on underbelly
- Eye color: Amber
- Other features: none

Behavior and Personality: Fun-loving and easygoing. Nalin really gets along with everyone he meets with the rare exception of those people who donâ€™t want to be gotten along with. He is always on the prowl for a boy friend though so far heâ€™s had no luck at landing a keeper, hence he is just a little boy crazy.

Skills: Sewing and Swimming
Weaknesses: Cute boys, Strong boys, Well-hung boys and Sweet boys

Likes: Boys, surfing, sewing, boys, swimming, cooking, boys, drawing and did I mention boys?
Dislikes: Girls who cannot take a hint, and boys who cannot get over themselves.

History: A balanced and well adjusted Libra, Nalin has had a relatively easy life growing up in one of the gayest states, Michigan. In one of the gayest cities, Ferndale. His parents, though difficult at first accepted their sonâ€™s lifestyle with nearly no drama, and for the last three years since high school ended he has been studying to become a costume designer/ make-up artists and move to his dream town of San Diego California!

---
And additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Baggy pants and t-shirts
Picture: not yet.

Goal: To become a Make-up artist/ Costume Designer and get famous for it.
Profession: Fashion Student
Personal quote: "I just act like a woman, get over it."
Theme song: "Cherry Lips" by Garbage
Birth date: 10-21-1987
Star sign: Libra d 

Favorite food: Soft shell crab
Favorite drink: Herbal tea with sugar and milk
Favorite location: Anywhere warm
Favorite weather: Cloudy
Favorite color: Green

Least liked food: Onions
Least liked drink: Colas with caffeine
Least liked location: Any where that gets colder than 45 degrees in the winter.
Least liked weather: Sunny

Favorite person: His little sister..
Least liked person: His ex.
Friends: No one you would know.
Relations: No one you would know.
Enemies: No one you would know.
Significant other: No one yet.
Orientation: Gayer than a six dollar bill


----------



## RouShu_wolf (Sep 16, 2008)

My fursona is basically me...so nothing too much different than my own interests, but here is this anyway:

Name: RouShu Wolf
Age: 19
Sex: Female
Species: Wolf
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 145lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Mostly purple with blue paws and green ears.
- Markings: Some white on arms, chest and sides. White tip on tail with black underside.
- Eye color: Blue-ish/purple
- Other features: Green paw pads and claws, blue tongue
Behavior and Personality: Friendly, laid back, loyal, but a little shy

Skills: Writing, sculpture, rhythm based games
Weaknesses: Ice cream, World of Warcraft

Likes: Comics, anime, horror/musical/action films, rock/metal/techno/electronica/pop music
Dislikes: Close minded furries, big bugs

History: Raised in the suburbs of a large Northern city, and is definitely a city and winter weather wolf. Was forced to relocate to the South for her father's job where she now resides and is attending college pursuing creative writing and international studies. She is a fully anthro wolf with human body structure and was raised among humans for her whole life.


Clothing/Personal Style: Anything baggy and comfortable. Preferably t-shirts with amusing things on them.
Picture: None atm

Goal: Graduate college and get a well paid job in something that I enjoy
Profession: Student
Personal quote: "The greatest thing you'll ever learn is just to love and be loved in return."
Theme song: Hyper Crush "The Arcade"
Birthdate: July 11, 1989
Star sign: Cancer

Favorite food: Hardee's Cheeseburgers or Southwest Streak Bowl from Taco Bell
Favorite drink: Dr. Pepper or Monster Energy
Favorite location: Tokyo
Favorite weather: Winter with snow
Favorite color: Purple

Least liked food: Vegetables
Least liked drink: Beer, most kinds, usually the cheap kinds
Least liked location: Beaches
Least liked weather: Summer, hot and sticky

Significant other: A racoon/sloth named Clare
Orientation: 100% Lesbian


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 16, 2008)

Name: Machi
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Goat
Height: 5'5
Weight: skinny

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Hair blue and yellow dreadlocks white/brown/gray
- Markings: None out of normal
- Eye color: Goat eyes.
- Other features: Eyebrow, tounge, ears pierced.
Behavior and Personality:

Skills: Singing
Weaknesses: High notes

Likes: Music
Dislikes: Intoxication

History: -

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: - Cyber punk
Picture: - 

Goal: No goal
Profession: Singer
Personal quote: 
Theme song: How about favorite song :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDNO6RyVArM&feature=related
Birthdate:- 
Star sign: Libra

Favorite food: Udon
Favorite drink: Ramene'
Favorite location: California
Favorite weather: Rain
Favorite color: Green

Least liked food: Fish
Least liked drink: Rice drinks.
Least liked location: Hot places.
Least liked weather: Hot

Favorite person: Me.
Least liked person: Erg. >.>
Friends: Alot. >.>
Relations: None
Enemies: None
Significant other: None
Orientation: None


----------



## Kume (Sep 16, 2008)

Name: Kume Ameta
Age:
Sex:
Species:
Height:
Weight:

Appearance:
- Hair and fur:
- Markings:
- Eye color:
- Other features:
Behavior and Personality:

Skills:
Weaknesses:

Likes:
Dislikes:

History:

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style:
Picture:

Goal:
Profession:
Personal quote:
Theme song:
Birthdate:
Star sign:

Favorite food:
Favorite drink:
Favorite location:
Favorite weather:
Favorite color:

Least liked food:
Least liked drink:
Least liked location:
Least liked weather:

Favorite person:
Least liked person:
Friends:
Relations:
Enemies:
Significant other:
Orientation:


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 17, 2008)

Love It, Done It, Happy Too!


----------



## Owwin (Sep 18, 2008)

*
Name:*Owwin Nimmo(me)
* Age:*18
* Sex:*Male
* Species:*Human for now
* Height:*6'2"
* Weight:* around 260.*
Appearance:
- Hair and fur:*Brown
* - Markings:* normal?
* - Eye color: *Brown
* - Other features: *Just as fat as I am. Hopefully in the following weeks I can star making him look more toned and muscly, until then we will stay fat.
* Behavior and Personality: *I am happy almost all of the time. I love to make people laugh and try not to make too many people mad. Try not to take anything I say too seriously, even when I am being serious. 
* Weaknesses: *Bullets, falling, knives. The knives don't even really have to be sharp if you stab hard enough.*
Likes: *Writing, Biology, working out, playing video games, cooking, swimming, cleaning other people's houses, living in filth myself, listening to music. The kind of stuff everybody likes.
* Dislikes: *People's cruelty towards each other, people without a sense of humor, Urn'khonian soul stealing raiders. 
* History: *maybe if you take me out to dinner.
*
---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type"?: *B-*

Clothing/Personal Style: *I wear orange t-shirts and blue jean pants. I dress like a freaking cartoon character. I have 6 identical outfits.
* Picture:*maybe later
*
Goal:*To become one of the greatest video game designers ever.
* Profession:*Hopefully a video game designer.
* Personal quote:*Your world exists only as you perceive it. That means that without you the entire world is gone. Expand your world, make it better, and take care of yourself.
* Theme song: *Hocus Pocus by Focus
* Birthdate: *July
* Star sign: *Cancer
*
Favorite food: *Casseroles, stews, pretty much anything that contains multiple food groups.
* Favorite drink: *Either Dr. Pepper or Orange Juice.*
Favorite location: *My home. This includes my friend's houses because I feel at home.
* Favorite weather: *60 degrees Fahrenheit, cloudy, with just enough sunshine coming down to make it gray and comfortable. No strain on the eyes from the sun, and it is a beautiful day.
* Favorite color: *Orange*
Least liked food: *Lima Beans.
* Least liked drink: *Coke Zero. Aspartame makes me really sick. 
* Least liked location: *Between work and school.
* Least liked weather: *When it is unbearably hot, and the sun is blazing in my face like he thinks he knows me. KNOCK IT OFF ASSHOLE!*
Orientation: *Virgin. SHUT THE HELL UP.


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 10, 2008)

lovely and neat.


----------



## Nevarous (Oct 29, 2008)

I love making bios, sometimes I like making them more then the RPs I use them for lol.


Name: Nevarous Ironjaw
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Alligator
Height: 6â€™4
Weight: 170 pl

Appearance: He has a slight hunch in his shoulders which makes his look just a bit bulky. Nevarousâ€™s arms and legs are of normal human length and are fair in the mussel department. His tail is about seven feet long and is very flexible, but not enough to be used as a third hand.
- Scales: Back and tail are a dark green, light tan make up his under belly.
- Markings: None
- Eye color: Blue
- Other features: His snout is a little on the short side. Like all true alligators his teeth can't b seen once he closes his jaws.
Behavior and Personality: Nevarous tries to live by a code of sorts, risk life and limb for the little guy and women, give a respectful bow to all he meets and lay a smack down on punks who look to full of themselves. Close friends are treated like members of the family, regardless of their species. Some times calls his friends brother or sister, this was a habit he gained from living in a large gator clutch with many true siblings.

Skills: Tries to be peaceful. Is willing to listen to any troubles and then try to help fix them. Will fight to the death for a cause he believes in. Is a very powerful swimmer and can carry two human sized things while in the water or on land with ease. Tail is very strong and can knock others about six feet away. Can fight well with or without a weapon, but normally has a one handed axe to use if he is attacked. Scales are very think on the back and offer a good guard. Can look lazy and inactive one second and attack with surprising speed the next. Can keep his cool when things are out of control.
Weaknesses: Will fight to the death for a cause he believes in. Doesnâ€™t trust others easy. Under belly is soft and an easy target. Is very violent if woken up from sleep. Can't hit a female no matter what. Gets annoyed very easy.

Likes: Respect. Peace and quiet. A nice friendly chat every once in a while. Doesnâ€™t mind a good fight when he is annoyed. Nice warm lazy afternoons when the only thing you want to do is fish. Fishing in general.
Dislikes: Being chewed out for something he believes in. Seeing females of any kind hurt or abused. Being chewed out be a girl when he was only trying to help. People who are pushy and always try to get their way.

History: Lived in a swamp with his brothers and sisters for most of his life until he struck out of his own. Had a very normal gator life up until his leaving.

Clothing/Personal Style: Likes to wear a large Hawaiian-shirt, its red with a yellow flower design on it. Doesnâ€™t normally wear any bottoms since his â€œpartsâ€ are not shown to the world. When he is around others he doesnâ€™t know, Nevarous will put on some dull brown shorts.
Picture: *is too sucky at drawing to make one*

Goal: For now its to find a home in a nice swamp and one day find someone caring to share his life with. (Sappy, I knowâ€¦but true.)
Profession: Fisherman and part time fossil hunter.
Personal quote: â€œWhat is done is done.â€
Theme song: â€œWhat Iâ€™ve doneâ€
Birthdate: June 29
Star sign: Cancer

Favorite food: Calamari
Favorite drink: Mr. Pibb
Favorite location: Creek beds
Favorite weather: Slightly clouds with a good wind
Favorite color: Blue

Least liked food: Peanutbutter
Least liked drink: Coffee
Least liked location: Field of tall grass
Least liked weather: Hot and muggy

Favorite person: Doesnâ€™t chose between family members
Least liked person: Same as above
Friends: Few if any are called â€œrealâ€ friends of Nevarous.
Relations: None
Enemies: Only one
Significant other: None
Orientation: Hetero


----------



## Reconwulf (Oct 29, 2008)

cool this is going to help alot for mine now


----------



## Kye Vixen (Nov 10, 2008)

Name: Kye
Age: 23
Sex: female
Species: Blue artic Fox
Height: 5"2

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Fur: slate grey with blue hue. Hair: Light brown and blonde.
- Markings: 3 stars on left forearm
- Eye color: Amber
- Other features: ears and navel pierced.


Skills: Painting and singing
Weaknesses:fear

Likes: most things
Dislikes: lilly cole


---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Individual and laid back style

Profession: Make up artist / Graphic designer
Personal quote: Seriously?
Theme song: Walky talky man
Birthdate: 17.10.1985
Star sign: Libra

Favorite food: Lasagene
Favorite drink: Southeren comfort lime and lemonade
Favorite location: Wooded area / forest
Favorite weather: Rain / snow
Favorite color: Cyan and Black

Least liked food: Tomatoes
Least liked drink: water
Least liked location: Libraries
Least liked weather: Wind

Favorite person: Self
Least liked person: Lilly Cole
Friends: Many
Relations: Few
Enemies: None as of yet
Significant other: Scruffy
Orientation: Straight


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sure, why not.

Name: Roger
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Gray hare [I'd like to say gray furred pooka but thats close without copying[
Height: 5'4
Weight: 146 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Brown bedhead like hair, fur color is gray
- Markings: Scar on left eye brow going near eye lid
- Eye color: Brown
- Other features: Nitch in left ear
Behavior and Personality: Normal human like behavior. Outgoing when around friends yet shy around others. Strong when angered. Strong sense of justice and protection to loved ones.

Skills: Skilled with firearms, hand to hand combat, sneakery and a mean cook
Weaknesses: Very clumsy and hasty in situations.

Likes: Gaming, Joking, cooking and Socializing
Dislikes: Idiots, menial work, abusers, liars

History: Human at till the age of 16. Taken at a young age by an organization using children as soldiers, scientists and spys for hire. At age 13 was abandoned by organization with mind wipe which caused black outs and emotional instability. At 14 was tried for arson of his school and sent off to a private academy. At age 16 was cursed by man which lead to discovery of a second realm co-existing with humans which then led to stop apocolypic plot. Finds out he was top of his field and contains a gene that stops him from dying or disease with some limitations. Afterwards went back to regular human life but still cursed into this form.

[yeah I got WAY too much time on my hands]

Clothing/Personal Style: Baggy and loose
Picture: Since I can't draw for beans N/A

Goal: Wanting to own sucessful cafe.
Profession: Student and Cook
Birthdate: 1/26/90
Star sign: Aquarius


Favorite person: His brother
Least liked person: Hugo Allhiem  [The man who cursed him]
Friends: Arch [human], Dex [human], Rose [Realm creature]
Relations: Alex [Brother], Nancy [Mother]
Enemies: Hugo, Gary [Man sent to kill Roger at 16]
Significant other: Rose 
Orientation: Straight

This was based on the character I've been contemplating on making a series for...maybe ill make it and host it here.


----------



## hedgievamp (Dec 26, 2008)

OH, lovely, this would really help :3


----------



## KiloCharlie (Jan 4, 2009)

Name: Kilo Vulpes Charlie
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Arctic Fox
Height: 6'1"
Weight: ~125-140lbs.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: White in winter, black in summer
- Markings: small streaks of dark blue and red in summer coat 
- Eye color: Hazel
- Other features: has muzzle (some ppls fursona's don't...) 
Behavior and Personality:

Skills:Combat, humor
Weaknesses: mediation. impatient

Likes: a lot
Dislikes: sudden loud noises, pungent smells, waiting

History: -

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: usually black, or fitting to current fur color, collar as a stylish accessory, loose fitting clothes.
Picture: in progress

Goal: n/a
Profession: depends on the RP i'm in... usually an assassin/mercenary
Personal quote: "Shit happens, just don't step in it."
Theme song: (Fav. song...) Bleed It Out -Linkin Park
Birthdate: 7/6/1990
Star sign: Cancer

Favorite food: none
Favorite drink: Dr. Pepper
Favorite location: almost anywhere
Favorite weather: comfortable
Favorite color: black

Least liked food: avacado
Least liked drink: juice
Least liked location: rural
Least liked weather: burning hot

Favorite person: none
Least liked person: none
Friends: many
Relations: just friends
Enemies:always
Significant other: none
Orientation: BI


----------



## QwertyQwert (Jan 15, 2009)

Name: Ulric
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Species: Canadian Lynx

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Black, with white and grey undertones
- Markings: Fur just around nose is white, and fades outward; white and grey stripes along arms, legs, and back
- Eye color: Deep blue
- Other features: Chipped right ear
Behavior and Personality: Lazy, calm, relaxed most of the time, with occasional hyper and horny outbursts. Also funny (can be a smart ass) and polite.

Skills: Very organized, hard working.
Weaknesses: Temper problems, gets jealous easily, can be very impatient.

Likes: Internet, Television, Video Games, Porn
Dislikes: Not being on internet, Trolls, 

Clothing/Personal Style: Baggy jeans, White T-Shirts. Also wears glasses.
Picture: None yet, see Avatar for now

Goal: Find true love
Profession: Office Supply Worker

Favorite food: Pizza
Favorite drink: Sprite Zero
Favorite location: Alaska
Favorite weather: Snow
Least liked weather: Really hot weather
Favorite color: Blue

Significant other: None
Orientation: Bisexual


----------



## Kit Parcal (Feb 7, 2009)

Name: Kit Parcal
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Species: Twin-Tailed Arctic Kitsune
Height: 6' 3"
Weight: 227 lbs.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: White
- Markings: None
- Eye color: Brown
- Other features: None

Behavior and Personality: Calm,Serious

Likes: Food
Dislikes: No Food

Picture: Look at my avatar or sig.

Birthdate:03/28/89
Star sign:Ares

Favorite color: Pinks and Reds
Favorite food: Steak
Favorite weather: Snow

Least liked food: Seafood
Least liked weather: Heat

Orientation:Straight


----------



## Talon4554 (Mar 8, 2009)

I know this may seem random but what if your fursona is born from something like tv, I know mine is


----------



## Shadow (Mar 8, 2009)

*Name:* Shadow-Fox "Foxy Paws" Kakuretsin
*Age:* 18 (He ages at the same rate I do.)
*Sex:* Male
*Species:* Demonic gold fox.
*Height:* 6'0'' (6'5'' with ears)
*Weight:* 225 lb. (Average build.)

*Appearance:*
*- Hair and fur:* Hair is long and black, fur is gold and white with a bit of black on the tail between the white and gold.
*- Markings:* Long black triangle underneath the right eye.
*- Eye color:* Right is red with a slit pupil while the left is silver with a round pupil.
*- Other features:* Silver hoop earring in left ear, black pads and claws.
Behavior and Personality: Easy going, but can be energetic and fun loving. Also, has a dry sense of humor.

*Skills:* Can control darkness in many ways, good shot with guns.
Weaknesses: Mortal.

*Likes:* Being with friends, video games, and darkness.
*Dislikes:* Harassment, bigotry, stupidity and ignorance.

*History:* Unknown.

*Clothing/Personal Style:* Goth.
*Picture:* Click my name, and view my forum profile, but the picture is uncolored.

*Goal:* Doing what makes him happy.
*Profession:* Mercenary.
*Personal quote:* "Darkness is fun."
*Theme song:* The Other Side by Pendulum
*Birthdate:* 06/29/1990
*Star sign:* Cancer

*Favorite food:* Crab meat.
*Favorite drink:* Brisk.
*Favorite location:* The Midwest of the US.
*Favorite weather:* Temperate around the 70s and sunny.
*Favorite color:* Black.

*Least liked food:* Pineapples, and coconuts.
*Least liked drink:* Anything alcoholic.
*Least liked location:* Traffic.
*Least liked weather:* Snowy and freezing.

*Favorite person:* N/A
*Least liked person:* N/A
*Friends:* Kyo "Makeshift" Tsukari, and Lyze. (Mind you, these are real furs I know.)
*Relations:* Not in one.
*Enemies:* N/A
*Significant other:* N/A
*Orientation:* Straight.


----------



## Exploding-Zombies (Mar 10, 2009)

Name: Eazehd
Age: 15
Sex: Female
Species: Genetically modified combination creature thing. (mostly ungulates and canines)
Height: 5'8
Weight: 135

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Blue head hair, Orange main coat, Green underbelly
- Markings: None
- Eye color: Yellow
- Other features: N/A
Behavior and Personality:

Skills: Mind control, speed
Weaknesses: Bad strength

Likes: N/A
Dislikes: N/A

History: Shes pretty much a creature mad in a lab. She is made from different animal parts stitched together. She regularily dyes her fur and paints her horns. 

Clothing/Personal Style: Colourful/kandi/busy
Picture: http://exploding-zombies.deviantart.com/art/Kickass-111249773 (one on the left)


----------



## DextrousKitsune (Mar 23, 2009)

Name: James 
Age: N/A
Sex: Male
Species: Red Fox
Height: 6' 3"
Weight: 195

Appearance: 
- Hair and fur: Hair is same color as fur (orange/red) and cut kinda short, fur is orange/red and white with black paws and black tipped ears 
- Markings: black marks under eyes
- Eye color: Hazel
- Other features: Longer than normal tail
Behavior and Personality: Fiendly, overly understanding, kinda shy

Skills: Having no weaknesses
Weaknesses: Having no skills

Likes: nothing worth saying 
Dislikes: being single and alone

History: Raised to be what he's become; a writer, a ranger, and a young boy bearing arms.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: that of which is his own

Goal: Peace to my own mind
Profession: Student/Writer/Teacher
Personal quote: He who is sincere hits what is right, and apprehends without the exercise of thought.
Theme song: New World Man by Rush
Birthdate: ???
Star sign: ???

Favorite food: N/A
Favorite drink: Mt. Dew.
Favorite location: any where not at home
Favorite weather: Rainy
Favorite color: Red

Least liked food: N/A
Least liked drink: having no drink
Least liked location: home
Least liked weather: Sunny and humid!

Favorite person: my "brother"
Least liked person: my "crow"
Friends: a few
Relations: blank
Enemies: humans
Significant other: no one
Orientation: Bi


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Apr 2, 2009)

*Name: *Scruffy LeCruta
* Age: *Looks 20, true age isn't known by anyone but him and a few others
* Sex: *Male
* Species: *Toon Spotted Lyena (Hyena-Lion mixture)
* Height:* 6'0
* Weight: *172
*
Appearance:* 1940's newsboy (Slacks, sloppily tucked shirt, red bowtie, red suspenders worn like straps)
* - Hair and fur: *Purple shaggy hair, blue with white spots
* - Markings: *Black paws (front and back) 
* - Eye color: *Blue*
- Other features:* He's a toon. So just imagine Looney Tunes
* Behavior and Personality: *Total goofball, knows that sometimes you have to be serious but does not ever like to admit it. Loves to go out and have a ball listening to swing music, dancing, and laughing the night away with the people he enjoys.
*
Skills: *Dropping Anvils, Singing, playing Saxophone and Drums, Laughing, Defying laws of physics, 
* Weaknesses: *Turpentine, Acetone, Benzene
*
Likes: *Big band swing, jazz, laughing, love
* Dislikes: *People with no sense of humor
*
History: *A toon from the Golden Age of American Cartoons.
*
Clothing/Personal Style:* Jazz cat, and other miscellaneous forties clothing
* Picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Goal: *Bring a smile to everyone's face
* Profession: *Cartoon star!
* Personal quote: *"If ya gotta go, go with a smile!"
* Theme song: *Mr. Pinstripe Suit - by Big Bad Voodoo Daddy
* Birthdate: *not known
* Star sign: *not known
*
Favorite food:* Chicken Quesedilla
* Favorite drink: *Sweet Tea
* Favorite location: *On stage
* Favorite weather: *Sunny and bright and warm
* Favorite color: *Blue
*
Least liked food: *Broccoli
* Least liked drink: *Seltzer Water
* Least liked location: *Cooped up
* Least liked weather: *Cold.
*
Favorite person: *Harley!
* Friends: *A good many
* Significant other: *Harley!
* Orientation: *Gay


----------



## touge-union (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: James 
Age: 21
Sex: Male
Species: Snow Leopard
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 160

Appearance: 
- Hair and fur: My hair is pale blond (not white), fur is typical snow leopard stuff...you know the deal.
- Markings: black marks under eyes
- Eye color: Ice Blue
- Other features: Longer than normal tail
Behavior and Personality: Friendly, dopey, kind, caring - soppy basically

Skills: Nimble icehockey player
Weaknesses: imovable objects

Likes: saying krundle incredible loudly - usually at really bad times
Dislikes: crowded places

History: Gone against everything i dont like, i hate rap, i hate waiting - love pie, comedy, icehockey, engine, heavy metal, the people of the lady variety.

---
Blood type - CDE/CDE - i donated too, its rare apparently...
favourite pie - apple - soo gooood
---

Clothing/Personal Style: punk/metal style

Goal: the ability to chill all the time
Profession: Graphic art Student/Mechanic
Personal quote: Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey...hai!!!!.
Theme song: Beverly hills - weezer
Birthdate: 28/01/1988
Star sign: Aquarius

Favorite food: Pancakes
Favorite drink: Fanta fruit twist.
Favorite location: Open road
Favorite weather: Rainy
Favorite color: Khaki green

Least liked food: raisens
Least liked drink: non alchoholic
Least liked location: police station
Least liked weather: Hail...the pain.

Favorite person: bestest bud sScott
Least liked person: George Bush n' Terrorists
Friends: a fair few
Relations: awkward
Enemies: Extremists
Significant other: no one
Orientation: Straight

Chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilins mah thang


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: Harley Lenore McDoodle (self-given)
Age: 22-ish, lookswise.
Sex: male
Species: long-tailed weasel, _mustela frenata_
Height:5' 4"
Weight:80 pounds.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: hair goes down close to butt, pink and light blue. yellow bow in his hair. tail is pink with black tip, hangs close to feet.
- Markings: black eye mask
- Eye color: yellow.
- Other features: skinny as all get out.

Behavior and Personality: Harley is mentally off. he is germophobic, and often is looking for hand sanitizers or soap (bottled only, he hates bar soap.) he is very obsessive-compulsive and extremely paranoid. his eyes are often darting back and forth watching around him, and he keeps himself drawn in a lot, save for when around close companions.he often will get worried about something and talk profusely about it, catching himself and getting embarrassed. 

he has bad ADD and will often stop mid-sentence and change topics abruptly.

he is not shy, and is often sarcastic or cocky, but has a very sweet heart. he cares a lot, and has the mind of a child sometimes (NOT like a babyfur. just in maturity and excitement). he gets extremely excited over small things, and often switches between the mind of a five year old and slightly more mature.

he is wild, and will often do things he severely regrets. rather than thinking things through, he acts on impulse and jumps in, learning through experience. he also has memory problems, and will forget things quickly at times, and also remember things that no one else would.

Skills: breaking things, hairstyling, lockpicking, fashion sense, being all around awesome and full of himself.
Weaknesses: difficult questions, multitasking, cooking, thinking before acting.

Likes: cigarettes, drugs, things that amuse the simple of mind, needles, nose-picking, wiggling his toes, being generally obnoxious.
Dislikes: baths, monsters under the bed, his hair getting messy, no-smoking areas.

History: he failed that subject.


Clothing/Personal Style: emo, scene, etc. normally wears skinny graffiti jeans and tight scene shirts.
Picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Goal: harley is irresponsible and therefore has no goals.
Profession: member of the toon patrol.
Personal quote: "what?"
Theme song: "Metro", The Vincent Black Shadow
Birthdate: may 27.
Star sign: gemini

Favorite food: he hates food.
Favorite drink: anything that is energizing.
Favorite location: the bed.
Favorite weather: that slightly breezy autumn day, where the air is still warm but the sky is a soft yellow.
Favorite color: pink and purple

Least liked food: everything.
Least liked drink: warm milk.
Least liked location: a working situation.
Least liked weather: humid summer days.

Favorite person: his mate
Least liked person: most other furries.
Friends: his imagination, mostly.
Relations: a mate, Scruffy, and has a brother, Skitz, as well as some other "adopted" family.
Enemies: anyone who flirts with him.
Significant other: Scruffy
Orientation: gay, obviously.


----------



## Erewolf (Apr 28, 2009)

What's this? An excuse to not do homework?

-wags tail-

Name: Erewolf (Ere, Ereruur, Ruur, Ruurzie)
Age: 16
Sex: Female
Species: Wolf/collie
Height: 5'6
Weight: 125

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Long brown curly hair. Lighter brown fur.
- Markings: Orange spot around eye. Black left arm, orange right arm with white paw, black right leg, orange left leg with white paw, black and orange striped tail, black ears with orange tips, white belly
- Eye color: Blue
- Other features: Collar? :3
Behavior and Personality: Playful, hyper, nice, curious, easily startled, likes to bite

Skills: Drawing & writing
Weaknesses: Bullets, balls (not that kind D: get your mind outta the gutter)

Likes: Comic books, drawing, friends, being entertained
Dislikes: Worms, brussel sprouts, trolls

History: IN WEST PHILADELPHIA BORN AND RAISED etc 

Clothing/Personal Style: Wears more black/grey and skinny jeans
Picture: http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=PqwLWo9  XD

Goal: Author
Profession: Student
Personal quote: 'Your mom :V'
Theme song: I'm not sick but I'm not well - Lit  (just cause I'm listening to it now xD)
Birthdate: April 22
Star sign: Taurus

Favorite food: Babies (and chocolate)
Favorite drink: Babies (or lemonade)
Favorite location: ...Babies? D:
Favorite weather: Sunny x3 Rain is nice sometimes too
Favorite color: ORANGE <3

Least liked food: UHM brussl sprouts D:
Least liked drink: BABIES?!
Least liked location: Here D:
Least liked weather: SNOW D':

Favorite person: IDK my best friends x3
Least liked person: YOU (jokes)
Friends: Jesus
Relations: None D:
Enemies: None I THINK?!
Significant other: None D':
Orientation: Bi secksicle


----------



## Aaron Roger Scott (May 2, 2009)

Name: Aaron 
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Species: Kangaroo
Height: 5 foot 10
Weight: 120 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: art matte gray/brown tones
- Markings: dark ears, shadows under eyes from  a coffee addiction
- Eye color: bright orangey brown
- Other features: A left eyebrow Piercing, a right ear cartilege piercing
Behavior and Personality: Perpetually tired, always has something interesting to say if he doesn't command conversation. Often, he'll let conversation fall silent, having music stuck in his head and not paying attention. He has a somewhat grandiose personality, commanding coffeeshops and silencing subway cars. He draws his energy from the city

Skills: Playing Clarinet, making EspressoDesserts
Weaknesses: Explaining his life outlook, and how he can enjoy life as a starving artist

Likes: Oscar Wilde, Ernest Hemmingway, Sergei Prokofiev, Short Stories, Coffee, 3-Piece suits with bowties, subways
Dislikes: brand names, being patronized, women

History: 

Aaron grew up in a largely unnoteable but highly progressive Toronto family, with divorced parents. To this day, his dad does not know that he is gay, Aaron having come out in grade 9. He has decided it is not worth mentioning.

He began playing the clarinet in grade five, and knew from the beginning that this was his life goal. He was a prodigy from the beginning, but also practiced intensively; particularly in his senior years. 

He lived by the "chose your life, no back-ups" philosophy, and allowed his school grades to plummit in favor of a music education. Every day has been a rehearsal or concert for Aaron, since grade 9 to the present day. He got accepted into Curtis, Julliard, U of T, the Jacob School of Music, McGill and Western with varying scholarships, choosing Julliard and spending summers freelancing in various cities. He currently resides in Chicago.

Socially, Aaron's education has been the Toronto culture of coffeeshops, the personality that comes from talking to artists, and the life outlooks developped from reading classic novels.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: 
Subway: A brown leather jacket, skinny jeans, plaid scarf, hobo gloves, clarinet case, tarvelmug with a sweater, and good book
Dress: A three piece suit and bowtie
Picture:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Goal: To play as much music as possible, to read every classic novel worth reading, to help someone find a soulmate (himself), to be written as a character in a book
Profession: Freelance Musician
Birthdate: April 11th 1990

Favorite food: Sushi
Favorite drink: Espresso
Favorite location: New York
Favorite weather: warm, with a breeze. _busking weather_
Favorite color: Yellow

Least liked food: Popcorn
Least liked drink: Red Bull
Least liked location: Suburbs, big box stores, chain stores, chain restaurants
Least liked weather: slush

Favorite person: His soulmate
Least liked person: A sleazball greasy grade 9 kid who made out with an on/off girlfriend beside his locker daily
Friends: Artists, musicians
Relations: Divorced Parents, zenophobic country cousins, dull suburban half-relatives, michigan hillbilly relations by step (gun shooting parties), a sister in Ottawa, a younger brother at his old school, a younger brother in preschool
Enemies: all people he does not know
Significant other: searching
Orientation: Gay, with male mannerisms. Needs the help of a right ear piercing to set off gaydars.


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jun 19, 2009)

Name: Rujiru Ryuuoujin (Rujiru RyÅ«_o_jin)
 Age: 16
 Sex: Male
 Species: Dragon
 Height: 
    Human form: 5'7
    Dragon form: 6'7

 Weight: (I haven't decided yet...)

 Appearance:
 Human state:
   Black hair, Red eyes, and skin is a yellowish tan.

Dragon State:
   Black dinosaur-like skin, red eyes, a scar on the left eye, has a yellowish tan skin from the jaw up to his lower tail. Spikes at the spine down to the end of the tail, sharp claws, powerful jaws, muscular body, sharp fangs, and a huge pair of wings. 

 Behavior and Personality:
  Quite silent, becomes very active on some occasions, loves a challenge, and always keeps a content face on. Although, he often has a fake smile on. like something is bothering him.

 Skills:
 Immense Super Strength, Pyrokenises, ability to change from a dragon to human at will(or against his will), can cause earthquakes, keen senses and possesses a dangerous flame called, "Hell's Inferno".

Mostly, a powerhouse/all-round fighter.

 Weaknesses:
  Lightning and Ice magic, Kyla's usual seduction.

 Likes: 
  Sparring, Fighting, the starry night sky and the moon, working out, his friends.

 Dislikes:
  Huge gigantic bugs, Zombies, terribly cold places, selfish people.

 History:
  Ruji's past is quite a sad tragic disaster. When he was a 13yr. old kid, his parents were executed by angry selfish people right infront of him. Due to the shock, he went berserk in his dragon state and killed/destroyed everything infront of him. Women, children, strangers, buidlings, everything and when he was doing it, he was fiercely crying inside. 

After 3yrs after the incident, he became a bounty Hunter. He doesn't speak to anyone and does his job with absolute perfection. Then, he met Iris, Ryuu(Iris' Brother), Clyde(Iris' stalker friend), Kyla(Clyde's cousin) and Kouya(an optimistic mercenary/Assassin). After meeting and knowing these people, he never felt so alive in 3 yrs. He treats Kouya and Ryuu like an "aniki/onii-chan"(big bros). Iris, Clyde and Kyla as best friends.

 Clothing/Personal Style: Black clothes w/ red edges. or Black jacket wih red shirt.

 Picture:




I only have an avatar that shows 2.


 Goal: 
(Haven't really decided on that)

 Profession: 
Dragon Warrior

 Personal quote: 
"Don't ever let the things you cherish go, If you did, you'll regret it"


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 29, 2009)

Note: I never rp anything else than sex with this character because of his insanely ridiculous power.

Name: MISTER BIG T
Age: 24 
Sex: Male
Species: Dragon
Height: 7'7 (Regular form)
Weight: Not sure...
Penis: 2 feet (Regular form) 

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Black hair, green scales, yellow horns.
- Markings: Yellow toned in middle section of his body all the way to his lower jaw.
- Eye color: Bright green
- Other features: No wings
Behavior and Personality:  Unlike most heroes, MISTER BIG T does not shy away from killing an unarmed civilian; even if they didn't really do anything to him other than if they'd have a silly name or if he'd not like their appearance. He also hasn't shied away from even killing women and children. For longest time, he wanted nothing more than just to eradict the human race off the planet.  
 Despite the facts of these, MISTER BIG T really isn't a manolevent character as one would assume. After repenting for his past sins many times over because of a personal hell he'd be put through, he would begin to find his faith for humanity returning, mainly thanks to Jessie and later on, Carolina.

 MISTER BIG T is an easy going man who'd rather just relax and enjoy his life but finds himself get pulled into saving the fate of the world from time to time, most of the time by pure luck. He has also repeatedly broken the 4th wall, being one of the few people who always knows he's inside a video game. He almost always is sub conciously aware that all the short comings are done by himself, but often times passes it off as "having been drunk when he programmed that in."

Skills:  
MISTER BIG T was originally made as to parody Dragon Ball Z's over powered people. As such, he's most likely the strongest being made in any medium (par only to Mariamon) and anyone not incredibly powerful wouldn't stand even a slim chance against him. MISTER BIG T is nearly immune to all sorts of pain, including to many spells that most dragons are weak against. He even can cheat death itself, thanks to the fact that he has been pretty much kicked out of both heaven and the hell after making few deals in his past to both sides.

 MISTER BIG T uses many Ki involving spells that are truly devastating, some of which include but are not limited to

*Fire Breath, in which he spits fire at all his foes​ Cure, in which he heals himself from even fatal injuries​ Dragon ball attacks, completely unblockable non elemental spells​ Super Nova, in which he summons the Super Nova that could destroy even universes if he'd lose his focus​ **Banish, in which MISTER BIG T absorbs the being into himself and locking them into "Hall of Souls" in which the foe exists forever as simply nothing, being even less than a thought ​

He has the ability to regenerate from even the most grievous, mortal injuries, and it's probably not even possible to permanentely damage him. No one has been able to decapitate or amputate or even physically scar him in duration of his life time, even though he has been attacked by extremely strong and extremely sharp objects. Not even gods and beings stronger than gods have been able to scar his body. 


​ _*_MISTER BIG T used his Ki energy to focus Fire 3 type attacks and bolt attacks but after his amnesia, he forgot these moves and instead adapted to use his racial ability to breathe fire throughout his mouth. While not consuming any Ki this way, this fire breath is not nearly as strong as the focused Fire 3 spell would be. 

  **  MISTER BIG T has only once used this move, against his arch nemesis Zhobung when he found out Zhobung had no physical body that could be destroyed, forcing the dragon to consume the immortal being. 

*Transformations*


 MISTER BIG T is able to transform into several different forms, each significantly increasing his already impressive strengths.

*Dragonite*  1st seen in Adventures of MISTER BIG T 2 - Dimensional problems

 The first level of a transformation in where MISTER BIG T grows in size and sacrifices his bipedal movement in terms of an increased strength. He reached the transformation after seeing Jessie eaten out alive by a giant skull and thanks to this strength, he was able to win Zhobung, even after he had become a God. In this form he's 274 cm (9 feet) in height.

*Great Dragon* 1st seen in Adventures of MISTER BIG T 4 - New Chapter

 While the transformation itself was first already shown in BIG T 3, MISTER BIG T learnt to use it himself in 4th. After gaining this skill, MISTER BIG T becomes even bigger, stronger, and regains his ability for a bipedal movement. In this form he's 396 cm (13 feet) in height.

*Grand Dragon* 1st seen in Adventures of MISTER BIG T 5 - Fall of MISTER BIG T

 The ultimate transformation which MISTER BIG T can only perform when he reaches his immortality and untaps into the very limits of the powers of the Dragons. In this form, he has a complete control over every single molecule and particle in his body, thus not only allowing him to be any size he wishes, it also prevents him from his body being manipulated; such as Mariamon isn't able to make his blood boil or his skin melt in this form, and he gains natural immunity to all four natural elements. (Not to any non elemental or astral elementals. Holy and dark are also still affecting him albeit with a reduced power)




 Weaknesses: 
MISTER BIG T has only several weaknesses. His biggest being no doubt his monstrous appetite. Even for a man his size, MISTER BIG T eats a lot of food and if he can't get food, he'll grow weakened and he'll be unable to fight properly. Because he doesn't care what he eats, he's also had several cases of Food poisoning, including the infamous incident where Lord Pain poisoned his pancakes and he'd actually DIE and go to hell, where he'd make a deal with the devil himself.

 MISTER BIG T also likes to drink alcohol a lot and he's often seeing prancing around drunk. Needless to say, this not only hurts his fighting ability but also his overall condition.

 Last but deffinettely not least, MISTER BIG T is quite the ladies man and almost always tries to flirt with beautiful women; even if they'd be after killing him. 


Likes: Women, pancakes, beer, porn, and having sex

Dislikes: Poisonous pancakes

History: 
*Early days*


 MISTER BIG T was born after the great dragon wars, which saw the death of most of the dragon populate. His father, the demon king Senkan saved his life and rised him. MISTER BIG T lived happily with a dragon called Tiana and the two were married and she got pregnant for his child but the humans slayed her as a revenge after he had destroyed their home town. He discovered her deceased body soon after and vowed to in turn destroy the entire humanity.

 MISTER BIG T recruited help from a young necromancer named Cain, who'd help him do the destruction. In exchange, MISTER BIG T helpt Cain with his experiments on eternal life and completing Cain's wishes. However, after this Cain betrayed the dragon and summoned help from heroes of the world telling about his master's plans. MISTER BIG T was slain after a horrifying battle with the world's hereoes but Cain realized during this time that he was too weak to conquer the world, even with the help of eternal life he just barely survived his encounter with the heroes.

 500 years later later, Cain would find a man named Tidus who he aproached in a form a woman and asking his help. With the aid of him and a furry named Khimari, they defeated a guardian of the spot where MISTER BIG T was killed at and allowed Cain to go revive his old master. This was all just so his sister, whom also had the eternal life; black mage called Rosa had sexual encounter with MISTER BIG T and thus gained his powers. (Because everytime a decendant of ancient has sex, they gain their partner's powers thanks to the mana ammount in love juice being so big) After this, Cain had sex with his sister and drugged MISTER BIG T making him become crazy and think he was pirate and gain minor braindamage.

*Warrior of the world*


 MISTER BIG T would be taken to a hospital where a hermaphrodite doctor named Jessie would cure him by slapping his cheeks with her penis but a nurse caught her do this and she was cast aside from society for being a freak. MISTER BIG T felt sorry about how she lost her job and invited her to come visit himself in his homeland, Another Dimension.

 There, he'd learn from his father that he was actually destined hero to stop a being of incredible powers known as Master. Master was a world destroyer who always challenged the world's finest warrior and after a duel with them, he would destroy the planet. He had waited thousands of years for his best challenge, who was actually MISTER BIG T. But MBT wanted none of this, he didn't want to save the world, he after all wanted to DESTROY the very humanity.

 Before he could leave, his father told his old friend Anaboli was gone and when he met with his friend after huge re union and lots of stuff happening, a necromancer known as Lord Pain, Master's right hand man destroyed the entire castle MBT was residing in, also crushing Anaboli during the progress. MISTER BIG T swore he'd see to kill Lord Pain, even if it'd mean he'd have to kill Master and thus, save the world.

 After a long time (and Anaboli turning up to be alive) he met with Lord Pain who killed Master. He then proceeded to murder Jessie in front of MBT's eyes tearing her body to bloody remains. (Which was censored out of the game) This enraged him so much that he turned into a dragonite and summoned Super Nova against Lord Pain, who incredibly survived this strong move. However, then Lord Pain was revealed to only having been controlled by a higher power being named Zhobung who did all this just to become a god. Zhobung would attack the heroes and this would be the first time, MISTER BIG T fought a god. His powers were incredible but in the end, the heroes won thanks to Lord Pain's help and MISTER BIG T having had become a dragonite.

*Becoming the legend*


 Years later, MISTER BIG T was returning home after turning 18 when his porno magazines were burnt by person called Evil Dragon King. During following this ridiculously easy foe, Evil Dragon King was able to use an invisibility magic to trick MBT into walking to a teleportal and destroying the teleport, thinking he had gotten rid of his old nemesis forever.

 However after many odds and ends, MISTER BIG T returned only to see his castle in ruins, his slaves released, and all his porno stolen. This made him very angry, not to mention sad that all his friends seemed dead too. However, Lord Pain informed him soon that this wasn't the case but Three Gods of Destruction helpt Evil Dragon King.

 During this time, MISTER BIG T also met a woman called Carolina whom he immediattely proposed to out of blind love. She'd join them and after many mishabs, they'd meet Evil Dragon King who'd reveal that Carolina was only a spy of his and slept with him because of his orders. Evil Dragon King, who had learnt the spell of absorption had grown from the weakest being of the universe into an extremely formidable foe and he crushed Anaboli between heavy walls with his new powers, thus kiling him.

 MISTER BIG T and Carolina confronted Evil Dragon King, but not before they'd find out that Zhobung was actually still alive but in a new, improved body that Evil Dragon King had made to him. After killing the foe again, they fought Evil Dragon King who had absorbed the Three Gods of Destruction as well as most of the world, thus becoming stronger than multiple gods combined. During the fight, he slayed Carolina in a horrifying, gruesome fashion. Evil Dragon King then taunted MISTER BIG T to face him off alone in a duel of titans before he changed into Great Dragon. The fight that nearly destroyed the entire existence itself was long and crueling but finally, at the end MISTER BIG T landed a death blow throughout his heart and once again, reigned victorious of a foe incredibly strong. 


*Starting new Family*


 Year later, Jessie would suddenly appear next to the bed of MISTER BIG T confessing her love to him. This did of course surprise him since she had died many years ago and he didn't believe her, making her cry and leave. As he left off to find her again, he found a woman with *extremely* large breasts and got side tracked off his quest. After the woman washing her back and sucking his cock, the two went to run few errands and they met drunkard who told them they should go kill Super Mario who had gone mad and had slaughtered entire city.

After killing the plumber, they rescued several prisoners held captive at his castle. One of these prisoners was a missionary, named Michiko. She had been on a quest before she was captured and asked for the heroes to escort her. MISTER BIG T agreed and left the big boob lady to her luck (She became quad paralyzed later thanks to him never helping her find medicine but that's minor details) and they fell in love. It was then that the most evil floating talking head, George had sent his best men, Team Terminate to capture MISTER BIG T so his blood could fuel his new armor body. After destroying George's Eyeraar laboratory, the two fought against the head which was very evil and power hungry. George was slain and Michiko and MISTER BIG T were married.

*Meeting mommy*


 Years later, MISTER BIG T had gotten fat due to lack of any exercise and having had to settle with Michiko. As he saw an old Neon Genesis Evangelion re run, he thought angels were attacking Tokyo, so he left off to save Japan from non existing danger. Unfortunately, his ship was made to explode by self destruct and he lost his memmory, ending up to the shores of Japan and starting to call himself Alfred. There he met Cynthia who's friends were captured by Xel and the other Humadrion. After saving the girls, MISTER BIG T found out the Humadrions worked with the Queen of the Demons; Feralzen. Having had angered her, everyone thought they would be killed as to which, they set off to find Magical Brew so they could go against Feralzen.

Meanwhile as MISTER BIG T, Helga, and Cynthia were away; Xel and her troops attacked Cynthia's friends, brutally murdering and raping everyone but two girls, the other whom was taken off to be raped and tortured to death later at the hands of Feralzen.

 After the heroes fought and MISTER BIG T slayed Xel in a one on one combat, Feralzen appeared on the world causing the entire nature of the world to be destroyed by her mere evil presence. It was then that the shocking truth was revealed; Feralzen was actually MISTER BIG T's mother. But as MISTER BIG T denied her, she became furious and attacked the heroes. The fight was a horrible one and the heroes would have died without the aid of a mysterious stranger who scared away Feralzen, leaving everyone with a dbz cliffhanger at the end of the demo. (With the narator even making a refference that it'd continue in Dragon Ball, before correcting the name of the games)



Picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2279194/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2279238/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2279250/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2280818/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2302101/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2450995/
Goal: No current goal
Profession: Perverted game maker
Theme song: http://www.vgfuture.com/host/givemebeer/REMIXOFLOVE.MID.mid 
Birthdate: Unknown
Star sign: Unknown

Favorite food: Pancakes (without poison)
Favorite drink: Beer
Favorite location: Finland!
Favorite weather: Cold
Favorite color: Black

Least liked food: Salmon
Least liked drink: Gasoline
Least liked location: Sweden
Least liked weather: Extreme heat

Friends: None...
Relations: Feralzen (mother), Saiken (father) 
Enemies: Feralzen, Zhobung, and many others.
Significant other: None... 
Orientation: Bi


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 14, 2009)

Name: Doctor Timefox
Age: 907ish
Gender: Male
Species: Fox
Height: 5"8'
Weight: 101lb

Appearance: A fox wearing a Fourth Doctor outfit.
- Hair and fur: Hair is brown, fur is orange, black for paws, white for tip of tail.
- Eye color: Yellow
- Other features: Wears glasses, as he is near-sighted. Also, he is similar to the Timelords, minus the regenerative ability.
Behavior and Personality: Kind and helpful with a touch of eccentric. Jokes around, and enjoys reading.

Skills: Can play guitar
Weaknesses: Can be over-defensive.

Likes: Candy, love, peace, sonic screwdrivers.
Dislikes: Enemies, such as The Master, Daleks, Cybermen, Wirrn, Slitheen, Sycorax, and others.

History: Attended Prydonian Academy on his home planet, saves the universe for long time afterward.


----------



## nobu (Jul 14, 2009)

Name:Nobu
Age:30ish, but worn down
Sex:M
Species:Red Fox
Height:6'
Weight:200 lbs.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: standard red fox, thinning hair and a long, white goatee 
- Markings: nothing significant
- Eye color: black

Behavior and Personality: Very quiet, introverted and gentle, almost monk-like. more interested in finding inner peace and being helpful than anything else, loved by most everyone he meets, but he doesn't know it, just wants to be at peace. (think kwai chang caine)

Skills:skilled craftsman and builder
Weaknesses: Himself

Likes: quiet, observing his environment, meditating
Dislikes: pointless anger, those who don't understand whats truly important

History: Wandered out of the vileness that is reality many years ago and just kept walking.

---

Clothing/Personal Style: utilitarian kimono/robes, sandals, carries a katana for protection/ as a tool


Goal:enlightenment
Profession:monk
Personal quote: "you can run, but you'll still get wet"
Theme song:Wait and bleed by slipknot
Birthdate:?
Star sign:Aquarius

Favorite food: anything meat
Favorite drink: green tea
Favorite location: anywhere wooded
Favorite weather: cool and sunny
Favorite color: red

Least liked food: crickets
Least liked drink: anything with alcohol
Least liked location: anywhere hot and dry
Least liked weather: rainy

Least liked person: himself
Friends:left behind
Relations:left behind
Enemies:left behind
Orientation:hetro

He relates very little to me as a person, but is who i wish to be.


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Jul 14, 2009)

Name: Sho'adar/Shadow
Age: N/A
Sex: Male
Species: Demonic black wolf
Height: 2,30 meters
Weight: 78 Kg

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Black body fur and white chest. Grey around the eyes with minor lines going towards the nose. And wild gray hair on the top of his head.
- Markings: Bite on the left ear and two big scars on the back after his wings go cut of.
- Eye color: White with a slight tint of red around the white iris.
- Other features: Piercing in the right eyebrow.
Behavior and Personality: Silent when not talked to, talk-active when around friends and lovers (Naomi <3). Agressive when alone. Defensive around friends and around lovers (Naomi <3 again). Calms down alot with Naomi.

Skills: Hand-to-hand, marksmanship, swordsmanship, minor cooking, can dance (Shuffle, Jump and glowstick raving) and makes music.
Weaknesses: Naomi.

Likes: Food, movies, snacks, *coughyiffcough* and, you guessed it, Naomi!
Dislikes: Being RickRoll'd, spiders o.o and random dust bunnys under the bed.

History: Previously a prestiged demon in the underworld, Sho'Adar (Adar for short) was one of the finest soldiers and leaders of the devil. After been found with mortals his bone wings were cut of and he was left on earth. He found himself alone for several hundred years until he met a espeon name Naomi.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Wears a coat (black) with high collar and chains on the back reguarly together with a pair of jeans (grey) and on special occasions wears shoes. Loves making his hairstyle as wild as possible.

Picture: My avatar. Only one I have and it's a chibi by Naomi 

Goal: No current goal.
Profession: Fightin' 'n' Lovin'
Personal quote: See my sig
Theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6hL6fkJ1_k (Infected Mushroom Fuck yeah!)
Birthdate: N/A
Star sign: Lion

Favorite food: Tacos and hamburgers
Favorite drink: Mountain Dew
Favorite location: Where ever Naomi is :3
Favorite weather: Snowstorms
Favorite color: Black and red

Least liked food: Tuna and Samon T.T
Least liked drink: Pucko (Stupid chocolate drink that tastes like piss)
Least liked location: Outside Naomi's reach
Least liked weather: 40 degree celsius, non-windy summers

Favorite person: Naaoommii
Least liked person: Any Fur-Hater and Jack Thompson
Friends: Many both Fur and Non-Fur
Relations: One internet one with Naomi (You can kinda think it is one so yeah) , Real-Life none :/
Enemies: Fur-haters
Significant other: Naomi. We have alot incommon. And Stephen, a fur/scale-friend of mine on Steam. He brought me in to the fandom.
Orientation:Bi-sexual, leaning to hetro


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

Name: Tristan Thilorn

Age: [Technically, I consider hir to be ageless (shi is whatever age that it would be appropriate for hir to be within the context of the RPG I'm doing). However, if pressed for an age, I would generally say that shi's the same age as I am (which is currently seventeen), seeing how I consider hir to be an extension of myself.]

Sex: Newhall (hermaphrodite with only male genitalia)

Species: Kitsune

Height: 6'6"

Weight: 260lbs.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Black fur with neon-green/bright-green 'secondary fur' (e.g. inner-legs, stomach lining, tail tips, etc.)

- Markings: Green radioactive marking on small of back (identical in colour to hir secondary fur)

- Eye color: Green (matching the secondary fur colour mentioned above)

- Other features: Three tails

Behavior and Personality: Quiet, reclusive. Keeps to hirself and is untrusting, but very loving and protective of those shi considers to be close. Easily angered and not very self-concious, so shi ends up offending people more often than not.

Skills: Problem-solving, comforting others, magic relating to the body (healing, making parts larger or smaller, etc), able to think and learn things quickly, photography, writing

Weaknesses: Mathmatics, combat (shi is quite strong, but has next to no formal training in combat), cannot work under pressure (has to be able to do things at hir own pace), can be overly emotional about those shi loves, sometimes even to the detriment of hir own life.

Likes: Horror movies, guns, violence, video games, urban exploration, photography, occult studies

Dislikes: Loud people, large groups, ignorance (especially in areas that shi is quite knowledgable on), Judeo-Xianity, evangelists, overly-happy people

History: Led a generally quiet life as a child, though shi would often be the subject of abuse (both physical and verbal) by both hir conservative parents, fellow children, and even strangers on the street for hir unusual gender, sexuality, musical tastes, and mode of dress. This led hir to become quite cynical and generally loathing of others, which manifested itself as an omnipresent anti-social attitude.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Generally wears black, favouring either dark trousers or camouflage BDUs, band tees, combat boots, and leather trenchcoats.

Picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Courtesy of WillieBear87http://www.furaffinity.net/user/williebear/)

Goal: None

Profession: None professionally (does various odd jobs as shi comes across them); however, if it could be called a 'profession', shi is a mistress to a few other furs.

Personal quote: 'Life is pain... then you die.'

Theme song: Deception by The CrÃ¼xshadows

Birthdate: [As mentioned before, none in particular, though as I said earlier, if pressed, I say that hir age is the same as mine, so it would be May 5th, 1992]

Star sign: Taurus

Favorite food: Cheese pizza

Favorite drink: Monster Energy

Favorite location: Forest

Favorite weather: Light rain

Favorite color: Black

Least liked food: Anything with meat (is vegetarian)

Least liked drink: Club soda

Least liked location: Anywhere near a church, synagogue, org, or any other building related to an organized religion.

Least liked weather: Sun

Favorite person: Rogue of The CrÃ¼xshadows

Least liked person: George Walker Bush (whom shi has a habit of not-so-affectionately calling 'Curious George')

Friends: Numerous

Relations: Owner of a few pets (as a part of hir job as a mistress; as stated above).

Enemies: None

Significant other: None

Orientation: Trisexual (attracted to males, females, and hermaphrodites)

Religion: Theistic Satanism (has hir own interpretations of it, and a general disliking of LaVeyan Satanists due to their tendancy to be in it more for the shock factor than an actual interest in the religion itself)


----------



## LucidDarkness (Jul 30, 2009)

*Name:* Lucid Darkness
*Age:* 18
*Sex:* Male
*Species:* Spliced Human (Lynx)
*Height:* 5'10''
*Weight:* 185lbs or so..

*Appearance:*
*- Hair and fur:* Curly, blond to brown hair falling to about shoulder length.
*- Markings:* Scars on shoulders, but nothing major.
*- Eye color:* Gray
*- Other features:* I has skin! 
*Behavior and Personality:* It's split, making thinks complicated.. Half the time I'm an anti-social loner, other times I'm a cocky and confident jerk..

*Skills:* Great fencer and not too shabby at persuading other though... unorthodox methods..
*Weaknesses:* Women, roses, and cute things...

*Likes:* Random things
*Dislikes:* People in general

*History:* Average - though slightly abusive - childhood. Youngest of four, closest in age being a fox (not sure how that worked out) while the other two are normal humans. Just kind of rolls with life..

*Clothing/Personal Style:* Drifter clothing.. 
*Picture:* (Maybe later)

*Goal:* Find love. 
*Profession:* Party store associate
*Personal quote:* "Don't worry about it..."
*Theme song: *"Canon in D Major" - Johann Pachelbel
*Birthdate:* September 4th
*Star sign:* Virgo

*Favorite food:* Cold hamburgers
*Favorite drink:* Tea
*Favorite location:* The lake front at sunset
*Favorite weather:* Heavy rain
*Favorite color:* Dark red and purple

*Least liked food:* Berries of all kind
*Least liked drink:* Yellow sodas (Mountain Dew, Sun Drop, etc.)
*Least liked location:* Parent's house
*Least liked weather:* Hot and sunny

*Favorite person:* Dunno..
*Least liked person:* Most people
*Friends:* Got a few..
*Relations:* KitsuneKit's brother
*Enemies:* None
*Significant other:* None
*Orientation: *Bi, though leaning towards ladies.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 1, 2009)

Name: Felix Bongiovi
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Species: Cat (Domestic)
Height: 5' 6"
Weight: 125 lbs.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Yellow/Blonde
- Markings: No specific markings.
- Eye color: Blue
- Other features: Two piercings in right ear, bangles around tail.
Behavior and Personality: Playful most of the time, but lazy the rest of the time. He often acts like a adorable little kitty.

Skills: Extremely quick reflexes.
Weaknesses: Water, tests of brute strength.

Likes: Money, suits, body art, cigarettes, meat.
Dislikes: Water, assholes, veggies.

History: A born alley cat, Felix had to live off of trash to survive when he as young. He eventually learned how to use his skills to get payed through illegitimate contacts. This life of crime led him to make a lot of money. He constantly wears suits so as to make it seem like he was never an alley cat.



Clothing/Personal Style: Suits
Picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Goal: To become rich.
Profession: Hitman
Personal quote: "Nyah~"
Theme song: Woke Up This Morning - Alabama 3
Birthdate: 6/22
Star sign: Cancer

Favorite food: Steak
Favorite drink: Scotch
Favorite location: Any bed.
Favorite weather: Sunny
Favorite color: Black

Least liked food: Celery
Least liked drink: Water
Least liked location: Ocean
Least liked weather: Rainy

Favorite person: N/A
Least liked person: N/A
Friends: N/A
Relations: N/A
Enemies: N/A
Significant other: N/A
Orientation:Bisexual


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

Name: Ragnarok
Age: 17 (Stops "officially" aging and starts degradation due to design)
Sex: Male
Species: "Dragon"
Height: 6'2" (two inches give our take)
Weight:  Not..Saying...
Type: Healthy Chubby Dragon in an supah high-octane action story.
Appearance: Lazy to type it out >.=.>

Behavior and Personality: Nearly Equivalent to my real life

Skills: Capable pilot of various vehicles, Ragnarok is a specialist in Mecha operations and maintenance, improvised explosives, small arms, survival training, anti-armor combat, trap setting and camouflage. Additionally, he is proficient in logistics, demolitions, breach and forced entry, covert intrusion, and hand to hand combat. Known magical and weapon ability.

Weaknesses: Disregardful for  "civil" concept, snarky, 

Likes: Food, video games, any being active in interesting projects.

Dislikes: Bugs, Retardations, Lies, being overwhelmed, being useless.

History: Looonnng ._. Read the story when I write it.
Clothing/Personal Style: Has an vast array of for personal use clothing, usually in an cult cloak and wearing an monocle of course. 
Goal: To be needed until the end.
Profession: Group Operations member.
Personal quote: "Never given the Chance to make our fate, so instead of Evil. We accept the Darkness, because in Darkness your never alone."
Theme song: "Koi No Mega Lover" by Maximum the Hormone  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eucS-vZ99SQ 
Birth date: May 6th
Star sign: Taurus

Favorite food: Anything extremely delicious ._.
Favorite drink: Fruity Alcoholic kind. 
Favorite location: His Practice room. (Where he practice beyblading and fighting)
Favorite weather: Clear Skys with dim sun.
Favorite color: Red, blue, purple

Least liked food: Scrimp
Least liked drink: ._. Oh gawd
Least liked location: Anything were I wait in line for something.
Least liked weather: Extremely hot and sunny.

Favorite person: Wouldn't you like to know.
Least liked person: Himself
Friends: We'll see.
Relations: Large Network of Business comrades, and then a number of personal relationships kept to himself.
Enemieseople with Conflicting ideals or goals.
Orientation: Bi.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 22, 2009)

---

Name: Vatz
Age: 25
Sex: Male
Species: Faukes
Height: 6'2
Weight: 180 lbs.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: White on underside and tip of tail, black on forearms, forelegs, hands, and feet. Red-Orange everywhere else.

- Markings: Small black tattoo on lower back depicting a triangle inside a larger triangle.

- Eye color: Yellow.

- Other features:Several scars on chest and a small scar on neck, near jugular vein.

Behavior and Personality: Insomniac, dedicated, determined, kind, impatient, and easily provoked. Hates being called anything insulting and will make his displeasure known.

Skills: Anything of a militant or martial nature, as well as several other useful skills such as carpenting, mechanics, computer programming, etc.

Weaknesses: Getting fatally wounded (obviously).

Likes: 
Dislikes:

History: Alien warfighter that was a part of a routine clean-up operation when his transport was shot down and his unit totally wiped out. Made his way to an urban center only to find that he isn't welcome at all on Earth. Currently moving from place to place, helping anyone he can, and looking for his girlfriend/fellow soldier, who was in another unit that was shot down. His hopes of seeing her again aren't that high.

---

---

Clothing/Personal Style: Underwear, camouflage trousers, grey shirt, camouflage jacket, assault gear, combat boots, socks, and a bandana (after all, his ears give him problems when he tries to wear hats).

Goal: Find his friend, survive on Earth.

Profession:Advanced Warfighter.

Personal quote: "Sometimes, you just have to do what needs to be done. If you can't do it, someone else isn't always there to take your place, and it won't get done. If it doesn't get done, then bad things will happen."

Theme song: Duck Soogai, Spiritus Kayhaam, Welcome Home

Favorite food: Anything he can find palletable.
Favorite drink: Room-temperature water.
Favorite location: Moves around too much.
Favorite weather: Slightly warm, a few clouds, occasional rain, and a light breeze.
Favorite color: Green.

Least liked food: Raw meat (he can eat it, but he doesn't enjoy it at all).
Least liked drink: Water with any traces of fluroide.
Least liked location: His crash site.
Least liked weather: Hot, humid weather or constant, nonstop rain.

Favorite person: His girlfriend.
Least liked person: Anyone shooting at him.
Friends: Not many.
Relations: Guess.
Enemies: Same as "Least liked person."
Significant other: ...
Orientation: Heterosexual.


----------



## LukkasWolfieFox (Aug 26, 2009)

Name:
Lukkas WolfieFox

Age:
19

Sex:
Male

Species:
Red Wolf/Fox mix

Height:
5'7"

Weight:
155

Appearance:

- Hair and fur:
Dark Brown with red bangs hangs down just above the neck

- Markings:
SDMF on my left arm, Wolf Paw-Print Yin-Yang on my right arm, the tip of my tail is black and white

- Eye color:
A very light (almost pale) Ice Blue

Behavior and Personality:
Very fun and free-spirited, but I have a very "lone-wolf" side to my personality.

Skills:
Guitar, Drawing, Fixing, Being really nice.

Weaknesses:
Kisses, Soft Rock, falling for the ones who don't really love me

Likes:
A good book, kissing, movies, decade-style clothes

Dislikes:
Dishes, hypocrits, and ignorant people

History:
I've done some stuff here and there. no regrets.

Clothing/Personal Style:
Low-rise boot-cut jeans, small band t's, converse or vans, and a really nice button-up shirt

Goal:
Live a happy life with excellent relationships and memories.

Profession:
Mechanic

Personal quote:
Live to be strong, fearless, and without remorse; die to be remembered.

Theme song:
Either "She-Wolf" or "Blessed are the Dead" by Megadeth

Birthdate:
Aug. 28, 1990

Star sign:
Virgo

Favorite food:
Honey Bunches of Oats!

Favorite drink:
Green Tea with Ginseng and Honey

Favorite location:
Enders National State Forest, East Granby, CT

Favorite weather:
Look outside!

Favorite color:
Green

Least liked food:
Doughnuts

Least liked drink:
Decaf Coffee

Least liked location:
Fort Jackson, SC

Least liked weather:
Really bad storms (tornados, hurricanes, hail, etc)

Favorite person:
My younger brother

Least liked person:
it varies from day to day

Friends:
some very carefully selected close close friends

Relations:
lots

Enemies:
I try not to make any

Significant other:
umm... it's complicated?

Orientation:
Bisexual - I like to use the whole word XP

thax arrow!


----------



## BunnyReaper (Aug 27, 2009)

Name:Rabbit,Reaper,BunnyReaper anything anyone calls me
Age:16 in rabbit years
Sex:male
Species:Rabbit 
Height:6.8
Weight:not very heavy...

Appearance:a tall grey rabbit in a reapers cloak
- Hair and fur:Grey
- Markings:light grey belly
- Eye color:Blood red
- Other features:a white puffy tale...
Behavior and Personality:laid back,easy going

Skills:can cook on a 5 star level,can reap your soul
Weaknesses:carrot cake

Likesancakes,metal,sleeping,playing xbox
Dislikes:annoying people,snakes,people waking him up

History:way to long.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style:a Grim reapers cloak,a hoodie and some jeans
Picture:none

Goal:meh
Profession:Grim Reaper
Personal quote:I'm a gaint Rabbit who's also a grim reaper and you can't believe it's not butter?
Theme song:to many to chose..
Birthdate:that's classified
Star sign:What?

Favorite foodancakes
Favorite drink:cream soda
Favorite location:his lawn chair
Favorite weather:sunny
Favorite color:black

Least liked food:carrot cake
Least liked drink:grape soda
Least liked location:a dark room
Least liked weather:winter

Favorite person:meh
Least liked person:meh
Friends:death doesn't have many
Relations:veiw Friends
Enemies:to many to count
Significant other:none
Orientation:meh?


----------



## Lasair (Sep 8, 2009)

Name: Lasair DeBrÃºn
Age: 17
Sex: Male
Species: Red-Fox
Height: 6ft 3'' (or there abouts)
Weight: Approx 73kg
Blood Type: O-
Religion: Born Roman-Catholic, currently of Agnostic disposition

Appearance: Tall, of average build, bushy tail. Casual style, camo-pattern shorts/combats are a must. Cheeky grin. Slightly wolf-esque facial features. Has a hole in his tail

- Hair and fur: Fur is mixture of Fire-Orange, Grey and Black as a normal Irish Fox looks, long and messy black hair.
- Markings: Scar just to the right his nose from a fight in his early school years
- Eye color: Deep Blue
- Other features: Drooping left ear with scratch marks, Millitary tattoo on lower back

Behavior and Personality:Shy at first around new faces. Friendly, talkative and laid-back around people he knows. Silent but head-strong when in large crowds of unfimiliar people.

Skills: An expert marksman as well as potent in hand-to-hand combat. Knows his way around an engine. Agility. Knows exactly how to be a friend to anyone, in any situation. 5 star ability, Expert level Rockband player!

Weaknesses:Mention the word 'chocolate' and watch him crumble to his knees with widened eyes.

Likes: Music including playing the guitar. PS3. Good food. Hanging with friends. Spending time with Nicole. The colour Red. Airsoft

Dislikes: Haters and other annoying sods. Mornings. People who just dont understand him. The colour yellow. Not spending time with Nicole.

Be prepared, this is a long one 
History: This history is partly my life, and partly a 'what if war?' scenario i used for an English essay, in which fursonas were the dominant species in some of earths locations.

Born in 1992 in Dublin, to his mother (fox) and his father (wolf) he was their perfect child. Given the name 'Lasair', the Irish word for blaze, due to the Flame-Orange colour of his fur.
His early years were typicaly average, until age 5. Shortly after starting his education, his father passed-away, leaving his mother to rear him on her own. The next few years proved to be challenging for Lasair, without a father figure in his life, and only his mother to guide him, Lasair struggled to integrate with his fellow students. From age 10, his personallity set him aside from his school-mates, he wasnt the 'butch' and bravado type, like most boys his age. Instead, Lasair was shy, but kind and compassionate.
When he was in Secondary school at age 15, he had began to make friends and come out of his shell, while remaining true to his own values. However, fate would ensure he would mature. In 2007, the Inter-European war broke out after Russia cut off oil to any Fursona dominated European nations.
As the war raged, and the AFDF(Allied Fur Defense Forces) was pushed back, the Irish conscription age was lowered to 15, and Lasair was pulled into maturity faster than he expected.
However unwiliing to kill he was, it was all he could do to survive. His natural agility drew him to the Spec-Ops division of the AFDF. His training made use of his keen eye, and he fast became an expert marksman as well as CQB expert.. Spent most of his time after hitting 16, in the front lines, desperatly trying just to make it past each day. Only really had one close call though, when a marksmans bullet slashed through his tail, leaving a noticable hole. Gained distinction from his allies and enemies, earning the title 'An Lasair Rua', the red blaze. So called beacuse the rare few who witnessed his 'talents' claimed that all they would see was a blazing red flash of fur, and after only death. Returned home after the war ended in Aug 2009, suffering greatly from his experience, when he met Nicole, who guided him towards his sanity and his former self.
Now Lasair is trying to live as normal again, continue his education, but he always knows that he will never be 'normal', and one day, he may be called upon again.

Clothing/Personal Style: Casual. Camo-pattern shorts or trousers, T-shirts or Sport Jersy. Usually shirtless when at home. Black wool fingerless gloves on occasion.

Weapons: Trained for long-range combat, he excells with Sniper rifles, as well as Knifes, swords and other close range weapons. His standard loadout is that of the 21st SOU of the AFDF, Irish brigade. He uses:

Styer AUG-A2 7.62mm Assault Rifle, his standard issue rifle.
Heckler & Koch MP5-SD2 slienced 9mm sub machine gun, for CQB
Lee-Enfield L96-A.W.P, Spec-ops bolt action sniper rifle
Sig-Sauer P-226 9mm Handgun, standard sidearm.
And of course, 7 inch 'reaper' custom made millitary grade combat knife.



Picture: Work In Progress

Goal: To graduate from college with a degree in Microbiology, and find the guy who shot his tail.

Profession: Student. Part time mechanic. Semi-retired member of 21st Special Operations Unit, Allied Fur Defense Forces
Personal quote: 'If you cant be yourself, then you cant be anything.'
Theme song: Master Of Puppets by Metallica or mayb 'One' by same
Birthdate: June 2nd
Star sign: Gemini

Favorite food: Pollo Alla Diavola, but also partial to Tortolioni Ricotta Alla Spinachi

Favorite drink:7-UP Free or Red Bull
Favorite location: Good old Dublin city

Favorite weather: Sunny, around 19 celcius, with mayb a slight cooling breeze

Favorite color:Red

Least liked food: Cabbage or Peas
Least liked drink: Tap-Water
Least liked location: Prague, not nice.
Least liked weather: The weather in Ireland (rain,rain,thunder,rain,hail etc)

Favorite person:Nicole, his Girlfriend
Least liked person: The guy that put a hole in his tail
Friends: Keeps a close circle of a few friends with similar interests.
His comrades from the AFDF including
Ibuuyk, Furygan, Chris, Mangafx.
Relations: Apart from his immediate family, theres his girlfriend Nicole

Enemies: The guy who shot his tail. All the people who just couldnt accept him for being himself.

Significant other: Nicole

Orientation: Heterosexual

:grin:


----------



## Nightstorm (Sep 8, 2009)

Name: Nightstorm
Age: 23
Sex: Male
Species: Stoat
Height: 6ft
Weight: 8.5 stone

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: brown and white
- Markings: one ear is white when usually both are brown
- Eye color: black
- Other features: none really
Behavior and Personality: Gentle, affectionate, helpful but deadly when backed in to a corner.

Skills: Staying upright (leg problem)
Weaknesses: chocholate muffins. I'd do almost anything for one.

Likes: can you really hang around for three days?
Dislikes: ditto!

History: Created as a villain to fight Zenn Squirrel on a Redwall fan forum nine years ago. Nightstorm has grown and changed into a goodbeast that is possibly a little too affectionate and passionate about certain subjects.

Clothing/Personal Style:
Picture: look left

Goal:
Profession: Director
Personal quote: No matter how deep the darkness, I will be there to help you to the light.
Theme song: Book of days by Enya
Birthdate: 2000
Star sign: will be assigned on suit arrival.

Favorite food: Macaroni Cheese
Favorite drink: Dr Pepper
Favorite location: quiet meadows
Favorite weather: bright with not too much cloud and not too much heat
Favorite color: purple

Least liked food: vegitables
Least liked drink: anything alcoholic
Least liked location: home
Least liked weather: wet


----------



## Jade (Sep 15, 2009)

Working on mine, will post it in a few hours, have doodling to get back to, thanks for the post though.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 15, 2009)

WHY THE FUCK NOT

Name: Baron Von Yiffington
Age: 24
Sex: Male
Species: Alaskan Malamute
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 220 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Regular husky/malamute style. Black and white. Hair is shoulder length and brown.
- Markings: Average.
- Eye color: Blue.
- Other features:
Behavior and Personality: Prick.

Skills: Being great
Weaknesses: None

Likes: Booze, computers.
Dislikes: You, probably.

History: Came out of a vagina and kicked the doctor in the cock. Has been regarded as awesome ever since.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio (i don't)
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Fancy suits.
Picture: n/a I am poor

Goal: Be the best at life (fucking succeeded)
Profession: Shitposting message boards
Personal quote: "FUCK YOU"
Theme song: Another F.U. Song - Reel Big Fish
Birthdate: April 8th
Star sign: Big Dipper

Favorite food: Hot Pockets
Favorite drink: Vodka
Favorite location: Connecticut 
Favorite weather: Freezing and snowing
Favorite color: Blue

Favorite person: Himself
Least liked person: Everyone that isn't him
Friends: Anyone that is almost as cool as him (but nobody that is as cool because _they don't exist)_
Relations: no
Enemies: Fat chicks
Significant other: Your mom
Orientation: Straight as a line drawn by someone who draws perfectly straight lines 

THIS IS SERIOUS POST


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2009)

Based on my newer character.

Name: Jestre "the" Hyvanine
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Species: Hyvanine (Meant to mean HYena Vulpine jAckal caNINE.)
Height: 6'0'' (w/o ears)
Weight: 225 lb.

Appearance: http://d.furaffinity.net/art/ultima-mewtwo/1248744986.ultima-mewtwo_jestre_sized_down.png
- Hair and fur:
- Markings:
- Eye color:
- Other features:
Behavior and Personality: Insane and a "joker" of sorts.

Skills: Agile, strong will, a manipulator of darkness.
Weaknesses: Mortal.

Likes: Having fun with things.
Dislikes: Buzzkills.

History: The final form of Shadow-Fox Kakuretsin. (My original and long going fursona.)

---

Clothing/Personal Style: Mainly a t-shirt and pants consisting of black.
Picture:

Goal: Just to have fun in life and mess with people while doing it.
Profession: N/A
Personal quote: "I'm just a jester of life."
Theme song: Incubus - D-Mode-D feat. Jaql
Birthdate: 6/29/90
Star sign: Western: Cancer; Eastern: Horse

Favorite food: Sushi.
Favorite drink: Brisk.
Favorite location: NW Chicago suburbs.
Favorite weather: Temperate and moderately sunny.
Favorite color: Black.

Least liked food: Sour kraut.
Least liked drink: Any alcohol.
Least liked location: Ghettos or cities.
Least liked weather: Winter.

Favorite person: N/A
Least liked person: N/A
Friends: Whoever becomes one.
Relations: N/A
Enemies: N/A
Significant other: N/A
Orientation: Bi-curious, but predominantly straight.


----------



## Remy (Sep 22, 2009)

*Name*: Remy
*Age*: 21, as of this posting
*Sex*: Female
*Species*: Snow Leopard
*Height*: 5'
*Weight*: A lady never tells

_Appearance_:
See http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2823834 for a better insight
- *Hair and fur*: Pigtails; grey/white
- *Markings*: Spots & Rosettes
- *Eye color*: Grey
- *Other features*:

_Behavior and Personality_:

*Birthdate*: May 3rd
*Star sign*: Taurus/Dragon

*Favorite food*: Chinese, PB&J, Pasta
*Favorite drink*: Water, Cherry Coke
*Favorite location*:
*Favorite weather*: Sunny
*Favorite color*: Blue

*Favorite person*: her Master
*Significant other*: her Master
*Orientation*: Openly bisexual


----------



## Sadeisut0 (Sep 30, 2009)

ooo handy my first shall be recognizable!


----------



## littleblue-fox (Oct 8, 2009)

i love these things 

Name: Ikara
Age: 19
Sex: Female
Species: Fox
Height: 5"1 (hehe keeping it like me )
Weight: 8stone (not sure in lbs)

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Blue fur, red hair
- Markings: black tips on ears and tail, black marking on forehead and black splodge on back; small white patch on tummy
- Eye color: green
- Other features: few scars on knees due to sheer accident proneness

Behavior and Personality: bubbly and sweet, quite intelligent despite beign a total ditz :3

Skills: none really; aside from being an awesome headshot in FPS and lucky bum in Peggle
Weaknesses: cute shiny things, her finances (she overspends constantly)

Likes: Playing video games, shopping, cute things, girly things, anything thats somewhat shiny....she really should have been a magpie fur
Dislikes: bugs and insects; anything somewhat ickyful


---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Whatever she finds; kind of scene, kind of grungey.....sometimes girly

Picture:http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2854060/

Profession: Student
Personal quote: *pokes*
Theme song: Bliss - Muse (#your soul cant hate anything#)
Birthdate: 3/2 (same as me)
Star sign: Aquarius

Favorite food: Anything sweet or Pasta-ay
Favorite drink: Red Bull, Irn Bru, Appletinis
Favorite location: Parks, the city centre
Favorite weather: Autumn; not too warm and not too cold
Favorite color: pink and baby blue

Least liked food: Anything too spicy, oysters, vegetables
Least liked drink: green tea
Least liked location: Seaside resorts - too commercial
Least liked weather: Stormy windy weather (except thunderstorms)

Favorite person: her boyfriend, her right-hand girly
Least liked person: her stalker ex
Friends: pretty much anyone who she can have a giggle with
Significant other: Sephi 
Orientation: 		Straight


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 8, 2009)

OP: http://furbase.bigfurs.com 

Mine: http://furbase.bigfurs.com/display.php?id=3425


----------



## Syl (Oct 22, 2009)

*My Pokemon Character (I had to do it)*

Name: Synata Zilo (Syn)
Age: 16
Sex: Female
Species: Charmeleon
Height: 4'6"
Weight: 140 lbs

Appearance:
- Scale color: Chrome
- Markings: A long scar running in the middle of her face, and one on her right eye
- Eye color: Amber

Behavior and Personality: 

Syn doesn't care for much except her mate. She's a born fighter and never backs down from a challenge. She has a bitter hatred of Charizards. She likes to be alone and undisturbed, only her mate is fully safe at all times around her. Although she'll never admit it, she has a curiosity towards all thing unknown or forbidden (mainly magic and arts of the like). Syn is often mistaken for a male due to her masculine appearance and ways, even though she's small compared to average Charmeleon height

Skills: 

She's an excellent ally to have in a battle due to her great endurance and fiery battelust.

Weaknesses: 

When hurt, Syn is next to uselessness, and her temper can get the best of her more than sometimes.

Likes: Cuddling with her mate, fighting, lighting anything on fire, and getting into the "forbidden" factors of life

Dislikes: Charizards, humans, liars, and wannabes

History:

Syn came from a long line of Charizard warriors, so she was expected to carry on that name. Since she was a small Charmander, she was trained to fight and kill by her father. 
But while training continued, Syn began to believe that she was worthless to her father. He only seemed interested in fighting and training with her brothers. Then, the day came when every one of her brothers had evolved into Charizards, but she was still a Charmander.
This made her father push her to her limits, fighting her with all his strength when she was unprepared. In one fight session, she had fought her way to exhaustion. As she collapsed, her orange scale color darkened and began to shine until it was a stunning chrome color and she evolved into a powerful Charmeleon. 
With this new found strength, Syn battled her father to his death, and swore to never evolve again.
She wore an Everstone ever since.

Clothing/Personal Style: Usually, Syn would wear a black A top with cargo camo shorts. Rarely will she wear shoes, always wears everstone on a black cord

Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2991022

Goal: To be happy in this life and if possible, quince her curiousity
Profession: Mercenary
Personal quote: You never know what's out there till you find it yourself 
Theme song: The Pretender 
Birthdate: December 19, 1993
Star sign: Scorpio

Favorite food: Oran berry
Favorite drink: Sobe Dragonfruit
Favorite location: Anywhere Alivara is
Favorite weather: Cold and icy
Favorite color: Purple

Least liked food: Cresto berry
Least liked drink: Lemonade
Least liked location: The cave where she spent her childhood
Least liked weather: (ironically) Any form of hot weather

Favorite person: Alivara
Least liked person: Her father and eldest brother
Friends: A mew named Gala, Ran Ran 
Relations: her adopted Arcanine brother Ranook (Ran Ran)
Enemies: Rantu, Alivara's former suitor and the rest of Alivara's family
Significant other: A female grovyle named Alivara (Ali)
Orientation: Gay


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 23, 2009)

For the hell of it, I'll go with the flow..

*Name:* Glaice
*Age:* 27
*Sex:* Male
*Species:* Northern Sergal
*Height:* 7ft (2.1m)
*Weight:* Around 160#

*Appearance:* Tall, slender frame
*- Hair and fur:* Dull cyan and white
*- Markings:* 3 hidden scars on body
*- Eye color:* Emerald green
*Behavior and Personality:* Semi-introverted, shy, loving, opinionated and sometimes dramatic.

*Skills:* CQC with bladed melee weapons
*Weaknesses:* Fire, sometimes easily seduced.

*Likes:* Honesty, heavy metal, monogamy, first person shooters
*Dislikes:* Top 40 music, polygamy/polyamory, religious solicitators, zoophilia/beastiality, fundamentalists, people with big egos, corporate greed, political corruption, cronyism, nepotism, extreme closedmindedness, political correctness, broken promises, censorship and self-centered people.

*History:* Served under Rain for roughly 15 years and reached the equalivant of US Army's O-2 rank (1st Lt). He has been in battle enough to know how things go and has commanded small groups of lower ranking soldiers (typically E-1 through E-9), and also been at death's doors a couple of times due to injury. After retiring, he has moved onto a more peaceful life but the painful memories of service surface from time to time. Aira, his half-sister also served alongside with him but she did not see as much action as he or the others did, among other unpleasant things that occured during their time.

*Clothing/Personal Style:* Nude most of the time, but is sometimes in his old plate armor.
*Picture:* http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2919500

*Goal:* Undisclosed
*Profession:* Ex-soldier
*Personal quote:* Censorship reflects society's lack of confidence in itself. It is a hallmark of an authoritarian regime.
*Theme song:* None
*Birthdate:* April 1982
*Star sign:* Taurus

*Favorite food:* Spicy
*Favorite drink:* Amp
*Favorite location:*
*Favorite weather:* Cool and dry or cold and dry
*Favorite color:* Black, blue, green

*Least liked food:*
*Least liked drink:* Hard liquor
*Least liked location:* 
*Least liked weather:* Hot and damp

*Favorite person:* Temporarily undisclosed
*Least liked person:* Most politicians
*Friends:* Araya, Arix, several others
*Relations:* Undisclosed
*Enemies:* Undisclosed
*Significant other:* None yet
*Orientation:* Bisexual


----------



## Syl (Oct 27, 2009)

---

Name: Sylvar Ciaran Magi (Syl)
Age: 13
Sex: Female
Species: Tiger
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 161 lbs

Appearance:

- Hair and fur: Her hair is white w/ a few purple streaks, it grows to the top of her back. Her body fur is black w/ purple stripes gray on her underside
- Markings: An eye shaped silver dot in the middle of her eyes (usually hidden by the beanie she wears), a purple curved line w/ 3 dots under it for both eyes
- Eye color: Right eye silver, left eye purple
- Other features: Has a bald spot in the middle of her throat due to an injury received as a kitten
- Body type: Thick and slightly chubby

Behavior and Personality: 

Syl is shy for the most part, and very curious about magic and arts of the like. She's quiet around those unknown to her or untrusted, and very friendly/perverted/hyper around her close friends. When angered, Syl has little control as to what she'll do next. Only to those truly close to her, is she warm and caring to. She's very gentle, but she'll do what it takes to defend what she loves and the few she loves. 

Skills: Slight talent in the magic fields, a somewhat skilled poet, can run for short periods of time

Weaknesses: Her emotions and sensitive heart, nearly physically useless, her ever-wandering mind, being submissive

Likes: Music with meaning, poetry, literature, nighttime, magic, trustworthy allies and friends
Dislikes: Liars, repetitive music with no meaning, traitors, annoying people, people who redicule her for her likes/interests 

History: N/A

---

Clothing/Personal Style: Usually known to wear baggy jeans and a t shirt under an open white trenchcoat. Sometimes wears a dull grey beanie. Always wears a black shackle on her right wrist, and an ankh on a metal collar due to her days as Set's champion/pet 

Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2567488

Goal: None
Profession: None
Personal quote: Life's a game but it's not fair, I break the rules so I don't care
Theme song: Run this Town 
Birthdate: February 28, 1996
Star sign: Pisces

Favorite food: Anything Asian
Favorite drink: Sobe Dragonfruit
Favorite location: Somewhere dark and quiet
Favorite weather: Rain
Favorite color: Silverish black

Least liked food: Mexican food
Least liked drink: Herbal tea
Least liked location: Whatever there's crowd
Least liked weather: Hot & beaming 

Orientation: Pan


----------



## were the wolf reigns (Nov 14, 2009)

Name:garuun
Age:15
Sex:male
Species:wolf
Height:6 foot 1
Weight:120

Appearance:usually wears a red jacket and jeans
- Hair and fur:black
- Markings:white markings on his forhead
- Eye color:green
- Other features:feet are a little lighter black then the rest of his body
Behavior and Personality, playful, imaginitive, loyal, and shy of people he dosnt know 

Skills:is trained in self defence, good with swords
Weaknesses: he always tries to help others, sometimes this gets him in way over his head

Likes:walks in the park, reading, going out on adventures, and hanging out with friends
Dislikes: people who doubt him, huge spiders

History: he never had any parents and lived by himself for most of his life, after turning 15 he decided that he would travel and not spend any more time in the small town he grew up in. he also has a rival, tarune. He usually messes garuuns life because he likes to watch garuun suffer.


---

Clothing/Personal Style:mentioned above
Picture: when I can draw furries then I will come back

Goal: to travel around the world
Profession: currently none
Personal quote: " I guess there is no other way is there?
Birthdate:05/06/94
Star sign:taurus
Favorite food:supreme pizza
Favorite drink:sprite
Favorite location:the park
Favorite weather:cloudy
Favorite color:green

Least liked food:rolls
Least liked drink: mineral water
Least liked location: the hospital
Least liked weather:very windy

Favorite person:no favorite person
Least liked person:tarune
Friends:none yet
Relations:no people who he has any strong feeling for
Enemies:tarune
orientation: straight


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 13, 2009)

Name: SenoraKitty AKA: Jynx (role-playing name)
Age: 25
Sex: Female
Species: Felious domesticous
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 195lbs.

Appearance: Hourglass figure, sizable bust and bum.
- Hair and fur: Orange w/ gray, black, and white fur
- Markings: [See Picture Below]
- Eye color: Blue
- Other features: Pink nose
Behavior and Personality: Timed at first, but will become bubbly and excited when in a comfortable situation. She does not like violence but will fight when left with no other option. She will play the pacifist in a violent situation but she has been through a few scraps herself.

Skills: Charm, respectful, able to see the good in people, weapons knowledge, hand to hand combat
Weaknesses: Has a foul mouth, can assume a little too often, selfless to the point of self destruction.

Likes: Cats, friendly people, philosophy, mythology, science, learning, whimsical things
Dislikes: Rude people, selfish people, trolls (not the fairy tale kind), people who think they are cute by acting stupid

History: Born in Florida, raised in Kentucky, moved back to Florida to go to college to become a computer animator, financial aid fell through, had a series of decent yet failed relationships total equaling 3, was in a car accident in '07, declared disabled in '09.


Clothing/Personal Style: Casual - skimpy, sometimes wears a red teaddy style armor suit
Picture:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (She needs a serious overhaul)

Goal: To be free to live a good life without people judging her.
Profession: N/A
Personal quote: If you're cute enough you can get away with anything.
Theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HtCquBppTc
(If you think the face is creepy just window out and listen. It is a very good song)
Birthdate: Feb. 21st
Star sign: Pisces

Favorite food: Steak and sushi.
Favorite drink: Diet Coke
Favorite location: Bed
Favorite weather: Warm sunny days 60-70 degrees- Thunderstorms with lots of lightning
Favorite color: Blue

Least liked food: Cooked carrots, and cabbage
Least liked drink: Whiskey
Least liked location: Malls
Least liked weather: Anything to hot or to cold

Favorite person: Whom ever her significant other is.
Least liked person: Anyone who treats her with disrespect.
Friends: Anyone she meets who considers her a friend.
Relations: Casual seeking permanent
Enemies: People who consider her their enemy
Significant other: Whom ever she happens to be involved with at the time.
Orientation: Bi with more straight tendencies


----------



## Archevald (Dec 14, 2009)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Name: 

Archevald Tuozac (Although he doesn't know his own last name)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Species: 

Basic: Anthropomorphic, Black Footed/Albino mix Ermine
------------------------------------
Scientific: Anthro Mustela Erminea Putorius Furo

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gender: 

Male

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Age: 

In time: 21 Earthen  years
------------------------------------
Physical: 19, due to a few effects combined from gene defects

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Voice: 

Soft and a little quiet compared to most males, sounds like a child from the pitch of his voice, but not a ridiculously high pitch, more of a light leaning towards feminine sound.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Weight: 

Resting weight (When calm): 
43 kilograms
------------------------------------
Active weight (When agitated, uneasy, and otherwise not calm):
51 kilograms

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Height: 

When walking on two legs: 5" 6'
------------------------------------
When walking on all fours: 2" (Approx)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Physical condition (overall): 

Very fit, very fast and decently strong

------------------------------------
Flesh/Paw Pads: 

His flesh is surprizingly soft and smooth, and also very very sensitive. Sort of makes him a little girly, but although because it is soft and cuddeable it makes him easy to damage yet it gives him a massive speed boost, his body able to bend in seemingly unnatural ways, such as turning 260 degrees at the torso without pain. Paw pads are pure white in colour

------------------------------------
Bone: 

His bones are lighter than an average human's but are just as durable

------------------------------------
Skin/Fur: 

His fur is medium length and soft and fluffy when felt. His skin is soft and smooth to touch, and also very very sensitive. Skin is pure white in colour

------------------------------------
Muscle: 

Toned and fit, although not bulgy. When not active in a muscle strenuous activity his muscles are soft and work more as padding

------------------------------------
Nerve and Brain: 

His nerves are toned and work twice as well as an average beings, for examplepain is twice as painful and pleasure is twice as pleasureful, and of course every other part of the touch and feel sense is doubled as well

------------------------------------
Circulatory System: 

His heart works at four beats per second as a normal rate during sleep it drops to two beats per second and during a strenuous situation such a battle it increases quickly from a regular 4 to 6 and then finally 8. During this time time slows down to 2x as slow for him, allowing a huge speed and reaction time advantage on his behalf. Although as the situation completes the heart rate drops too fast for his body to take and he faints for a short time, most times that is, but can just feel very weak

------------------------------------
Eyes: 

Very large, unnaturally large actually, about 3/4 of a tennis ball's diameter and perfectly rounded circles in shape

------------------------------------
Legs:

Digitigrade in shape, like a quadruped and regular Ermine's

------------------------------------
Hind paws: 

Like a quadruped regular Ermine's, four toed with a dew claw like a canine paw and with longish, sharp, white claws

------------------------------------
Fore paws/Hands: 

4 finger 1 thumb, delicate, yet shorter than a human's fingers with long, white, shortish, claws

Padded like a paw on palm and undersides of fingertips, although not as thick as his hind paws, allowing him to grasp things and such

------------------------------------
Tail: 

One and a half meters in length (4'6" feet) and pure white in fur colour really soft and fluffy to the touch, the good majority of the tail is poofy fur

------------------------------------
Other: 

Like many male animals, has no nipples. 

He doesn't sweat due to being a furred animal, some furred animals do but an 
Ermine does not sweat

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Markings and colourings: 
------------------------------------
Fur:
-------------------
Black: 

Lower legs
Hind paws
Forearms
Forepaws/Hands
Inner and outer ear, both ears
Large patch covering nearly 1/3 of face over left eye
-------------------
White: 

All of body except aready mentioned black covered areas
------------------------------------
Skin: 

Pale, very pale white

------------------------------------
Eyes: 

Dark green, they shine like emeralds in light

His pupils are huge and cover a good amount of his visible portion of eye

------------------------------------
Nose: 

Black in colour

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Items and Apparel: 
------------------------------------
Head: 
A genuine, felt made, 1930's style black Fedora hat with a gold hat's collar band

------------------------------------
Torso: 
Black formal dress jacket, 1930 in style
Long sleeve cuffed white linen collared dress shirt

------------------------------------
Legs: 
Custom fitted black dress pants, 1930 style but custom fitted to fit comfortably on digitigrade legs

------------------------------------
Hind paws/Lower legs: 
Black silken socks that have no toe covering, like the gloves mentioned below but for his hind paws. The 'socks' go half way up his leg to the top it has a ring in a tribal design in golden thread drawn in, acting as something like elastic to keep it on his leg firmly

------------------------------------
Fore paws/Arms: 
Fingerless silken gloves that go up his arms to the elbow, all over them are a design appearing as shattered glass in golden thread, acting as something like elastic to keep it on his arm firmly as well as looking rather interesting. 

------------------------------------
Weapons: 
A 0.65 calliber revolver, eight rounds per full load. Ivory handle and black steel for the gun metal. The barrel has a big metal weight on the underside, which is engraved with tribal markings and painted gold along the lines

12 inch pure diamond blades, thin yet strong in structure that slide underneath his skin, one goes below the skin on his wrist, the other on the above side of his wrist. Two blades per arm, one above one below. They wounds that the blades slide out of and into are always open, sometimes they bleed and sting violently.

------------------------------------
Extras: 
He has a golden analogue wrist watch, look designer and the brand name written behind the crystal display protection screen is just a big letter A

Also has a golden fogwatch, has the same big letter A on the front of it as well

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

History: 

When he was born, because of his physical structure he was considered a girl and was thought to be so for the first day, and was origionally called Angel because of such events.

He lived with his parents, Karlia his mother and his father Louis, for the first four years of his life. Living in a town in France called Aquatine, on a vineyard out of town. His mother was and is a tailor by trade and his father owns and runs the vineyard. 

Archevald had always been a very cutesy boy, his unnaturally cute and feminine looks giving new people to him the impression that he is a female, not many people realise that he is male until told. His voice is soft but still that of a male, not gay sounding but unconfident and uninterested in tone most of the time. 

Two weeks after his fourth birthday he was taken from the fields of the vineyard by the "Organization" and used as a slave for a human male known as Gregory, a sort of snooty englishman. He was beaten every second day if he was lucky and never fed well, and sadly occasionally sexually taken by others against his will. 

Archevald's mental health quickly declined and forced his mind into a state of nearly no return, fearing all and cowering like a panzy at the slightest chance of danger. His body language showing his fear, shaking and shivering occasionally and avoiding large or intimidating people.

Being trained in spywork and assassination from the age of eight and although hating what he does and doing so out of fear of pain or otherwise from his master. Then finally after a long seventeen years of pain and suffering to himself and others he ran from his master and the organization and is in hiding, and contemplating suicide daily.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kaath (Dec 17, 2009)

This is awesome! somehow I had the idea when I read the first post everyone would start filling theirs out on here :3


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 26, 2009)

Many blessings, thanks!


----------



## Mona Fantome (Jan 1, 2010)

Name: Mona Fantome
Age: 25
Sex: Female
Species: Kitsune (magic fox)
Height: 5'9
Weight: 125

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: She has fiery red fur only a bit lighter on her breast and stomach and inside of her tail and a big, bushy fox tail with white on the tip of it.
- Markings: Nothing too special.
- Eye color: Sky blue
- Other features:
Behavior and Personality:

Skills: Good at drawing, cooking, and lots of other stuff!
Weaknesses: Not very good at athletics or so it seems, not good at dancing either and  shy

Likes: Nice people, dominant guys, bold people, rock music and sometimes techno
Dislikes: Mean people, sports

History: Lived and grew up in France for awhile, but moved to the USA and learned English. She speaks English very well

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Sort of classy clothes, she usually wears a white shirt with a brown jacket and a professional brown shirt. She has sensible shoes (not high heeled), and glasses that she wears often.
Picture: Don't have one, not a good artist T_T

Goal: To meet a really great guy
Profession: Student at a local university
Personal quote: "I just wish I could meet some people and have a fun time, you know?"
Theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqzgT05C46Y
Birthdate: October 23
Star sign: Virgo

Favorite food: French fries
Favorite drink: Red Wine
Favorite location: Mont St. Michel
Favorite weather: Sunny
Favorite color: Fiery red, of course =3

Least liked food: Shrimp
Least liked drink: Sweet Tea D=
Least liked location: The sea?
Least liked weather: Icy Cold

Favorite person: Don't know yet =3
Least liked person: Hopefully nobody
Friends: N/A
Relations: N/A
Enemies: Hopefully nobody!
Significant other: N/A
Orientation: Anything works


----------



## Syl (Jan 12, 2010)

Name: Raiacx Icara
Age: 13
Sex: Female 
Species: African wildcat/porcupine 
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 163 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Rai has the natural fur color of a wildcat. Her hair is black and contains a row of quills on the top of her head that only stick up when upset, scared or angry  
- Markings: The natural stripes that wrap around her wrists, ankles, and thighs . Two lines curve under her eyes 
- Eye color: Hazel
- Other features: Quills on the end of her tail that raise when provoked  

Behavior and Personality: Rai is very calm and somewhat smug. She's also shy and kind to most people. She's known for her odd and perverted humor. Though sometimes her emotions get the best of her and she becomes very depressed.

Skills: Psychic abilities (telepath, reads the future through the stars, can alter minds and confuse others just by looking at them), poetry, and intellect (despite some slowness)
Weaknesses: Her emotions , poor eyesight, and occasional mental slowness

Likes: The nighttime, shooting her quills at those she hates, poetry, and statgazing
Dislikes: Most people, the daylight, and the fact that she has to wear glasses


Clothing/Personal Style: Rai usually wears jeans and a t shirt with a purple anarchy symbol

Personal quote: I'm taking advantage of what I can do
Birthdate: February 28, 1996
Star sign: Pisces

Favorite location: Where ever she can clearly see the night sky clearly
Favorite weather: Rainy
Favorite color: Silver

Orientation: Pan


----------



## Qoph (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm closing this... should have a long time ago.  This is intended as a guide for how to describe your fursona, NOT a place to post the completed guide.  For that, please make your own topic.


----------

